# US Nationals 2014 - Jersey City, New Jersey - August 1-3, 2014



## Tyson (Nov 19, 2012)

The US Nationals 2014 will take place on August 1-3, 2014 in Jersey City, New Jersey, USA.
Check out the US Nationals 2014 website for more information and registration.


----------



## cubernya (Nov 19, 2012)

I would like to see a US Nats 2014, but I honestly don't like the idea of it staying on the west coast. I think it should at least be on the east coast every third year or so.


----------



## Tyson (Nov 19, 2012)

But that wasn't the question I asked. If you want it on the east coast, then feel free to organize it yourself. Is that what you would prefer?

The team does not have time to organize another US Nationals after 2013 at this point. So unless someone steps up and says they will lead the project, there are two options. First, hold it in Vegas. The reason why this is viable is because after doing this for two years, the work required to run this event is much much easier. Second, have another team host the event.

So if you're saying you want it on the east coast, you need to be ready to hold the event yourself.

Let's be clear. Yes, all of you are going to say "just hold US 2014 on the east coast." If you say that, you're not reading my post and you're not answering my question.


----------



## shelley (Nov 19, 2012)

Please don't mention the East Coast again except to say you will be stepping up and organizing it.


----------



## HelpCube (Nov 19, 2012)

If it has to be, I would much rather see another organizational team run it. 2 years in a row was a little strange in Vegas, but 3 would just be absurd.


----------



## Tyson (Nov 19, 2012)

HelpCube said:


> If it has to be, I would much rather see another organizational team run it. 2 years in a row was a little strange in Vegas, but 3 would just be absurd.



Again, that statement is not allowed unless you are leading this organizational team. Are you leading the organizational team?

STOP WASTING TIME! Seriously, read what I've written, and understand it before you waste time. You can't talk about this other theoretical organizational team that's going to run US 2014 in your backyard. Unless that team is you, then stop talking about things that don't exist.


----------



## HelpCube (Nov 19, 2012)

Tyson said:


> Again, that statement is not allowed unless you are leading this organizational team. Are you leading the organizational team?
> 
> STOP WASTING TIME! Seriously, read what I've written, and understand it before you waste time. You can't talk about this other theoretical organizational team that's going to run US 2014 in your backyard. Unless that team is you, then stop talking about things that don't exist.



What? Read your own OP.



> More specifically, would you rather hold US Nationals 2014 in Las Vegas, or would you rather see it held by a different organizational team.



I answered ^^ that question. I see nothing wrong with what I said. Also, I didn't mention my backyard at all.


----------



## Tyson (Nov 19, 2012)

Okay fine. But your statement doesn't actually help. I'll amend my rules and say that no one can talk about "another organizational team" unless they are that organizational team.


----------



## mitch1234 (Nov 19, 2012)

I really liked how Nats 2012 was run, the team did a very good job and I would surely be happy to see large competitions run with the same system and people. I thought Tyson and others did a really good job with organizing and running the competition. So I'd like to see the competition run by the same organizational team as with Nats 2012 and Worlds 2013 that is coming up (if they are the same team).


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Nov 19, 2012)

Tyson said:


> Would you rather hold US Nationals 2014 in Las Vegas again, or would you rather not hold US Nationals 2014. More specifically, would you rather hold US Nationals 2014 in Las Vegas, or would you rather see it held by a different organizational team.



I'm down with Vegas again, but are there options besides The Riviera?


----------



## Tyson (Nov 19, 2012)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> I'm down with Vegas again, but are there options besides The Riviera?



Are there options besides The Riviera? The answer is no, for 1.5 reasons. I'll explain, but I'd be curious to understand what your thinking as to what was wrong with The Riviera that you weren't happy with it. Wait, were you even there in 2012? You weren't right? Why don't you like The Riviera?

Answer 1: any other place will have crappier space and will be more expensive. Very few places have halls large enough for us, and the pricing of the convention space at the Riviera is easily a factor of 3 cheaper than other places. Plus, you have to deal with room commitments and pricing. In short, I don't think you can find a better deal. And I really don't think you can find a deal on the budget of US Nationals. We charged what we did in 2012 because we had to. Simply said, any convention hall that is capable of holding a 250 person Rubik's Cube competition will cost you so much money, that no one would be willing to pay for it.

Answer 2: No, because if you do the event outside of The Riviera, the effort to figure out all the logistics would be the same as doing it an any new place. If the current organizational team lead (me) were willing to put in that effort, we would just do it on the east coast.

Edit, sorry, Tim Sun was indeed at US 2012. But yeah, why don't you want it there? The only reason why we're in Vegas is because The Riviera is affordable.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Nov 19, 2012)

Tyson said:


> But yeah, why don't you want it there? The only reason why we're in Vegas is because The Riviera is affordable.



Nah, I didn't say I didn't want it there. Was just wondering.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Nov 19, 2012)

There are a lot of organizers over here on the east coast. At least a few from the dense group of cubers in the DMV would probably help.


----------



## Divineskulls (Nov 20, 2012)

I really like the idea of having Nats 2014 at the Riviera again. Mostly because I don't see anyone stepping up and finding a venue and organizing it, other than someone higher up on the 2012 staff. But don't some organizations have set places/cities that they have their big events at? I can't really think of any at the moment, but I'm 90% sure some do. So its not like it hasn't been done before. I don't see a problem with it other than people that go to Nats every year complaining that they don't get to see other places. 

In short, I'd much rather have Nationals 2014 in Vegas than have it not held at all(which will probably happen if it isn't in Vegas).


----------



## MirzaCubing (Nov 20, 2012)

bluecloe45 said:


> There are a lot of organizers over here on the east coast. At least a few from the dense group of cubers in the DMV would probably help.



As much as I enjoy organizing comps, I don't want to organize one as big as Nats ._.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 20, 2012)

Do it in Vegas.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Nov 20, 2012)

this sounds COMPLETELY crazy right now, but I would be happy to organize Nationals 2014...i may live in columbus, OH (a place where it's already been held), but i'd probably be able to do it anywhere on the east coast. I am organizing my second new albany open, and the last one was quite successful. (We had 80 competitors, and we are working for 100 this year!). Nationals 2014 will be during the summer after my senior year in HS, so i will most likely have TONS of time, considering i'll probably be taking a year off before college (i'll be 16 when i graduate high school). I know that not even 17 may be a bit too young for hosting Nationals, but I would honestly be honored to do it.
PLEASE take this as an official offer.


----------



## AustinReed (Nov 20, 2012)

IMSLOW1097 said:


> this sounds COMPLETELY crazy right now, but I would be happy to organize Nationals 2014...i may live in columbus, OH (a place where it's already been held), but i'd probably be able to do it anywhere on the east coast. I am organizing my second new albany open, and the last one was quite successful. (We had 80 competitors, and we are working for 100 this year!). Nationals 2014 will be during the summer after my senior year in HS, so i will most likely have TONS of time, considering i'll probably be taking a year off before college (i'll be 16 when i graduate high school). I know that not even 17 may be a bit too young for hosting Nationals, but I would honestly be honored to do it.
> PLEASE take this as an official offer.



Organizing Nationals. Alone. After organizing one comp.

I don't know if you know what you're getting yourself into.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Nov 20, 2012)

AustinReed said:


> Organizing Nationals. Alone. After organizing one comp.
> 
> I don't know if you know what you're getting yourself into.



i'm not talking about doing this alone....If i have to (i probably will), i'll ask for some assistance from Jim Mertens (my delegate), along with the KOII team.


----------



## Edward (Nov 20, 2012)

IMSLOW1097 said:


> i'm not talking about doing this alone....If i have to (i probably will), i'll ask for some assistance from Jim Mertens (my delegate), along with the KOII team.



I like you, kid. Ya got spunk.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Nov 20, 2012)

why does no one believe this is possible? i have a good venue idea that has held competitions before, and i know how to handle sponsorship. but most of all: I AM NOT LETTING NATIONALS GO. I know to lead. I have the passion, the motivation, and the drive. PLEASE let me do this.


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 20, 2012)

IMSLOW1097 said:


> why does no one believe this is possible? i have a good venue idea that has held competitions before, and i know how to handle sponsorship. but most of all: I AM NOT LETTING NATIONALS GO. I know to lead. I have the passion, the motivation, and the drive. PLEASE let me do this.



I think you need a more coherent plan. It's possible for anyone to run nationals, but no one is going to listen to you until you actually talk to the people on your organization team who you volunteered without them knowing and give accurate evaluations of venue costs, capabilities etc.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Nov 20, 2012)

IMSLOW1097 said:


> why does no one believe this is possible? i have a good venue idea that has held competitions before, and i know how to handle sponsorship. but most of all: I AM NOT LETTING NATIONALS GO. I know to lead. I have the passion, the motivation, and the drive. PLEASE let me do this.



It is a great idea to have an east coast nationals.
All you need to get together is a team of 5-10 people who are willing to co-organize. There are several organizers on the east coast that would be willing. Contact these people, have a strong team of people. The more people on your team the more appealing it is for them to want to take on the task. Share all your ideas publically, such as your venue idea, sponsorship, costs, ect. Your hardest part is going to be trying to prive to the community (and Tyson) that you and your team are able to organize this event


----------



## shelley (Nov 20, 2012)

Sharing ideas is easy. People can talk about venue ideas all they want, but if nobody does anything about it, it's not going to happen. _That's_ the hard part.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Nov 20, 2012)

If only I was older >__>
If anyone holds a serious offer for the D.C./mideastern state area, I'd love to help out.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Nov 20, 2012)

I actually have a few points to my plan:
1. I have a great connection with some delegates, such as Mike Hughey and Jim Mertens, who i can assume would love to help me organize this. I also know some other organizers and prominent cubers in the east coast/midwest area, including John Brechon, Anthony Brooks, Keaton Ellis, Albert You, and others. I could definitely create a decent group of organizers with this group of people.
2. I have a venue in mind: Liberty Science Center. 
2a. I know the president of Liberty Science Center, Paul Hoffman, personally; we met while i was helping out with LSC's cubing demo at the Association of Science and Technology Centers convention (ASTC) in columbus last month. He is very into learning more about the cube and speed cubing.
2b. They have 2 large ballrooms at LSC and many other board rooms; the largest ballroom seats 800 people and is 11,000 square feet (by comparison, the Archie griffin ballroom at Ohio State held 1100 people at 17,000 square feet, and had lots of leftover space). 
2c. LSC will be holding a rubik's cube exhibit starting in April of 2014. This would be great to coincide w/nationals!
3. i know the owner of E3cubestore personally (he sponsored the New albany 2012 comp), and i know a guy who knows Eric Zhao very well. We could very well have both of these guys sponsor.


----------



## AustinReed (Nov 20, 2012)

IMSLOW1097 said:


> I actually have a few points to my plan:
> 1. I have a great connection with some delegates, such as Mike Hughey and Jim Mertens, who i can assume would love to help me organize this. I also know some other organizers and prominent cubers in the east coast/midwest area, including John Brechon, Anthony Brooks, Keaton Ellis, Albert You, and others. I could definitely create a



And what if they don't want to help out/ can't go?


----------



## Bob (Nov 20, 2012)

I've toyed around with the idea of LSC, but there are definitely some logistical concerns.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Nov 20, 2012)

AustinReed said:


> And what if they don't want to help out/ can't go?


I know at least 2 will, and i have a few more people who i know would be interested who have organized. And, come to think of it, what if they _do?_
Also, it would be greatly appreciated it you could please not type so condescendingly.Thank you.


----------



## JasonK (Nov 20, 2012)

IMSLOW1097 said:


> I know at least 2 will, and i have a few more people who i know would be interested who have organized. And, come to think of it, what if they _do?_
> Also, it would be greatly appreciated it you could please not type so condescendingly.Thank you.



He's not being condescending, he's being realistic.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Nov 20, 2012)

JasonK said:


> He's not being condescending, he's being realistic.


sorry, i got a bit carried away. but is it really _his_ job to play devil's advocate?
Also, all i ask is to be taken seriously. please just do so.


----------



## AustinReed (Nov 20, 2012)

IMSLOW1097 said:


> sorry, i got a bit carried away. but is it really _his_ job to play devil's advocate?
> Also, all i ask is to be taken seriously. please just do so.



I'm playing the Devil's advocate because you have to prepare for the worst case scenario. Last thing we want is 3 judges trying to judge 200 people.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Nov 20, 2012)

IMSLOW1097 said:


> sorry, i got a bit carried away. but is it really _his_ job to play devil's advocate?
> Also, all i ask is to be taken seriously. please just do so.



We are taking you seriously. And we're asking that you seriously consider the questions presented to you. In stead of getting all defensive and calling people condescending and such, DO something about it.


----------



## uniacto (Nov 20, 2012)

IMSLOW1097 said:


> Also, all i ask is to be taken seriously. please just do so.



it's somewhat hard to take you seriously with the username of IMSLOW1097...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 20, 2012)

I think that unless you are either a delegate, or have experience similar to that of a delegate (I would say a few non-delegate organizers in the US qualify, but not many), you probably shouldn't be volunteering to run US Nationals.

Also, I think that if you are proposing plans here that involve other people without discussing it with them first, you're demonstrating a lack of sufficient maturity to be running US Nationals. Prior to responding to this thread, you should probably have already put together a team similar to the 8-person (or so) organizational team that has run previous US Nationals and have a good, realistic venue planned for which you have already verified suitability for the size and nature of the competition, possibility of availability, and reasonable cost.


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 20, 2012)

Bro, I don't think you know quite what goes into organizing such a huge event.

Just an idea: Regional competitions in North America each year, with one big North America Open (or something) once every two years.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Nov 20, 2012)

uniacto said:


> it's somewhat hard to take you seriously with the username of IMSLOW1097...



You haven't met Aaron.. until you have met Aaron.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Nov 20, 2012)

bluecloe45 said:


> You haven't met Aaron.. until you have met Aaron.



Is that a good thing? 

And sorry....I was pissed for other reasons last night. Sorry for being so defensive. I just wanted to help. If people want to talk, please count me in. I'm obviously not suited for the task.


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 20, 2012)

Honestly, I would prefer it being not in Vegas partially because... Its Vegas.

Also, it would be for a third year in a row. To me, half the fun of big competitions like this is that they normally travel from place to place and you get to visit different places.
If it's in Vegas again, I might not come (my dad might not want to bring me because we've already been there twice for 2 large competitions).

PS: I almost volunteered to run it, but then realized I can't, since I'm in Canada.


----------



## Sebastien (Nov 20, 2012)

IMSLOW1097 said:


> And sorry....I was pissed for other reasons last night. Sorry for being so defensive. I just wanted to help. If people want to talk, please count me in. I'm obviously not suited for the task.



Don't be mad. In contrast to most of the replies in this thread you tried to be productive and helpful. I actually disliked most of the reactions you got very much. 

Mike has a very valid point though that you should read again and review for yourself. But besides keep up your attitude and your motivation and you will be able to organize some great competitions in the future!


----------



## cubegenius (Nov 20, 2012)

I would like it to stay in Las Vegas. I think it will be run so much smother after so many big competitions held in the same spot by the same team.


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 25, 2012)

I think that Vegas is a great place to hold nationals as flights are usually cheap from everywhere in North America. Plus with the comp being in a hotel, we'd get group rates. Vegas is perfect (In my opinion).


----------



## bgdgyfer (Nov 25, 2012)

I would like to move it because I can never go, my parents want to gamble.


----------



## Ickathu (Nov 25, 2012)

My parents won't let me go to Vegas.
I'd like it to be on the east coast, and I could start helping out at comps from now until then and help organize this one.
I'd prefer like Virginia, DC, or Maryland, next choices woulld be in like Ohio, Missouri (St. Louis?), or Indiana


----------



## bgdgyfer (Nov 25, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> My parents won't let me go to Vegas.
> I'd like it to be on the east coast, and I could start helping out at comps from now until then and help organize this one.
> I'd prefer like Virginia, DC, or Maryland, next choices woulld be in like Ohio, Missouri (St. Louis?), or Indiana


I love the idea of St.Louis and Indiana. Because I can actully go to the compition.


----------



## ianography (Nov 25, 2012)

Vegas is icky


----------



## nlCuber22 (Nov 25, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> I think that unless you are either a delegate, or have experience similar to that of a delegate (I would say a few non-delegate organizers in the US qualify, but not many), you probably shouldn't be volunteering to run US Nationals.



Would I fit into this category? (serious question) I've organized 2 (albeit tiny) comps of my own and was on Nats staff in 2011 & 2012, and I've been to 24 comps over the course of the past 3 years. I'm not at, per se, yours or Tyson's level of experience, but I'm definitely trainable and would be willing to contribute to an East Coast Nats in any way I could.


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 27, 2012)

ianography said:


> Vegas is icky



I love you.


----------



## Vincents (Nov 27, 2012)

nlCuber22 said:


> Would I fit into this category? (serious question) I've organized 2 (albeit tiny) comps of my own and was on Nats staff in 2011 & 2012, and I've been to 24 comps over the course of the past 3 years. I'm not at, per se, yours or Tyson's level of experience, but I'm definitely trainable and would be willing to contribute to an East Coast Nats in any way I could.



tbh very few people have Tyson's level of experience.


----------



## shelley (Nov 27, 2012)

And they're either on the current Nats/WC team already or in Europe.


----------



## KottenCube (Dec 6, 2012)

Hey I could get a free or very close to free venue that can hold 700 easily. And plenty of parking for everyone right next to the venue. But this would be a big "if" on my part. If your interested just contact my profile.


----------



## ianography (Dec 6, 2012)

KottenCube said:


> Hey I could get a free or very close to free venue that can hold 700 easily. And plenty of parking for everyone right next to the venue. But this would be a big "if" on my part. If your interested just contact my profile.



How close exactly is this venue to you?


----------



## KottenCube (Dec 6, 2012)

5 miles in Iowa


----------



## bluecloe45 (Dec 6, 2012)

KottenCube said:


> 5 miles in Iowa



You must make sure there are hotels nearby, means of transportation, and easy cheap access to food. Instead of messaging you, why don't you just post the venue in the thread.


----------



## ianography (Dec 6, 2012)

KottenCube said:


> 5 miles in Iowa



It's a good idea to not suggest venues that are close to you.



bluecloe45 said:


> why don't you just post the thread in the thread.



thread in a thread? lol


----------



## bluecloe45 (Dec 6, 2012)

ianography said:


> It's a good idea to not suggest venues that are close to you.
> 
> 
> 
> thread in a thread? lol


True. Venue*


----------



## KottenCube (Dec 6, 2012)

bluecloe45 said:


> True. Venue*



Hey I'm new with forums.
Many hotels within a 30 mile radius.
A dozen or 2 of fast-food resturants within 15 miles as well as on site concessions.
Transportation by car is get on I-80 and get off Iowa exit 246, air travel would be most convient in the Eastern Iowa Airport but O'Hare is much cheaper.

The venue would be the local public high school but if there is enough stack timers I can get upwards of about 200 to 250 competitiors at once. But as I said in my orginal post I would be a big if on getting the venue for 3 days.


----------



## Mikel (Dec 6, 2012)

KottenCube said:


> 5 miles in Iowa


I've thought about the idea of having Nationals in Iowa before, but it seems really unreasonable. This venue would be in Solon right? The closest hotels are ~15 miles away. The Eastern Iowa Airport is also ~14 miles away from where the venue would be. The O'Hare airport, which may have cheaper flights, is 225 miles away. These distances are just too far for the amount of competitors that would be traveling there.


----------



## hcfong (Dec 6, 2012)

KottenCube said:


> Hey I'm new with forums.
> Many hotels within a 30 mile radius.
> A dozen or 2 of fast-food resturants within 15 miles as well as on site concessions.
> Transportation by car is get on I-80 and get off Iowa exit 246, air travel would be most convient in the Eastern Iowa Airport but O'Hare is much cheaper.
> ...



I've never been to US Nats, but I have competition organising experience, so I think I can give a few comments:

I think they're more looking for hotels within a 2 mile radius rather than 30 miles. Even better, in the same street or building, like the Rivera in Las Vegas or Baiyoke Sky in Bangkok.
Same as above. We want to be able to eat close to the venue. We don't want to travel 15 miles to get some food.
I think the average competitor is between 14 and 18, so not likely to have a car. How are the public transport links?

When it comes to proposing venues, there is no point talking about 'if'. Before proposing a venue, you need to have at least contacted the venue and know it's available then and preferably have made a provisional reservation, which you only have to confirmed when it's decided it's going to be there.


----------



## KottenCube (Dec 6, 2012)

Mikel said:


> I've thought about the idea of having Nationals in Iowa before, but it seems really unreasonable. This venue would be in Solon right? The closest hotels are ~15 miles away. The Eastern Iowa Airport is also ~14 miles away from where the venue would be. The O'Hare airport, which may have cheaper flights, is 225 miles away. These distances are just too far for the amount of competitors that would be traveling there.



Hey just an idea. I had seen that the Vegas venues were pricey I was just offering a cheaper venue if they wanted it


----------



## Vincents (Dec 6, 2012)

KottenCube said:


> Hey just an idea. I had seen that the Vegas venues were pricey I was just offering a cheaper venue if they wanted it



The limiting factor (or reagent, if you will) on US 2014 is not price; it's expertise, a suitable venue (which includes the community), and the manpower to go out and make it all work. Price we can discuss later.


----------



## IamWEB (Jul 30, 2013)

I suppose it's time to continue this discussion?

While some people may think "World JUST happened! Give them a break before talking about the next big competition!", I beg to differ. Planning for US Nationals 2014 began last year, so it's no trouble to bring up the topic now. Besides, I'm just bumping this thread to restart the discussion here. Hope no one minds.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 30, 2013)

2 words: "Underground Atlanta."


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Jul 30, 2013)

Has there been any more discussion outside of this forum about where Nats will be/who will be hosting? 

I approve of holding it in Vegas again. I think because it is simpler to run and cheaper for most people to travel it is a good choice. Really the only downside is there have already been two consecutive big competitions there but I don't know if that's really a good reason to not do it there.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jul 30, 2013)

immortalchaos29 said:


> Really the only downside is there have already been two consecutive big competitions there


If anything, this is a good reason to hold it there. Wimbledon has been held in the exact same location for the past 136 years


----------



## rowehessler (Jul 30, 2013)

I think you guys did a great job organizing last year and this year. I vote for Riviera again.


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Jul 30, 2013)

DuffyEdge said:


> If anything, this is a good reason to hold it there. Wimbledon has been held in the exact same location for the past 136 years



I agree. But some people don't seem to. Also Wimbledon is named after the city it's held in, would be kinda ridiculous to hold it elsewhere lol.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jul 30, 2013)

immortalchaos29 said:


> I agree. But some people don't seem to. Also Wimbledon is named after the city it's held in, would be kinda ridiculous to hold it elsewhere lol.



Haha very true, but you get my point


----------



## brandbest1 (Jul 30, 2013)

Guys you should keep in mind the OP, if you are suggesting another venue, you should be ready to organize it. (I'm not suggesting anything however, just clarifying for other posts.)

If Nationals is in LV again I probably won't be too happy, although of course I have no control over it.


----------



## curtishousley (Jul 30, 2013)

I vote Vegas, as that will allow me to attend!


----------



## JackJ (Jul 30, 2013)

Please be constructive everyone. Don't just throw a city out there because it's close to you. Think about airfare, transportation, a venue. Also, there needs to be a team willing to organize the competition.

Rumor is east coast, that's all I know.


----------



## Kit Clement (Jul 30, 2013)

I'd be willing to host and organize a team if people are open to Michigan. I don't know how feasible it is to have it here though, so if I had an idea of the budget 2014 Nats would have, I could look into further details of this event. Being a student at UMich, it would be relatively easy to find cheap venues, but I'd rather know what my budget would be before putting time into researching this.


----------



## Tyson (Jul 31, 2013)

uberCuber said:


> I hope you'll realize that Tyson and other organizers couldn't possibly care less.
> 
> 
> If you're going to give Nashville as a suggestion, how about giving a specific venue option (and the necessary associated info) along with it?



Not one of us is so important that hosting the event near that person will ever be a deciding factor.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jul 31, 2013)

How about the George R Brown Convention Center in Houston Texas? 

There is an abundance of hotels

Great places to go

And also, it can be run by Texas Speedcubing (Anthony Brooks and many others?)


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 31, 2013)

I've heard from multiple people that there are rumors of it being in New Jersey?

PS: I'd absolutely love that.


----------



## Jboogie300 (Jul 31, 2013)

Yeah i heard the same thing


----------



## mikester17 (Jul 31, 2013)

If you guys loved Vegas then you should go some where in Atlantic City


----------



## DaveyCow (Jul 31, 2013)

So, regrouping, has anyone had anything constructive to say about the OP? Specifically, just to remind us all, it seems we have three choices: No Nats14, Nats14 in vegas, or Nats14 held somewhere else but by a different organizational team. 

My personal preference is to not have it in vegas again and would like to see it somewhere other than the east coast (they have so many comps already!  ). I would not be able to organize this, though, so what I say here is just my thoughts.

BUT in any case, back to the OP, where are we on this?


----------



## Hershey (Jul 31, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> I've heard from multiple people that there are rumors of it being in New Jersey?
> 
> PS: I'd absolutely love that.



Then we would be able to meet each other at Nats!


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 31, 2013)

DaveyCow said:


> So, regrouping, has anyone had anything constructive to say about the OP? Specifically, just to remind us all, it seems we have three choices: No Nats14, Nats14 in vegas, or Nats14 held somewhere else but by a different organizational team.
> 
> My personal preference is to not have it in vegas again and would like to see it somewhere other than the east coast (they have so many comps already!  ). I would not be able to organize this, though, so what I say here is just my thoughts.
> 
> BUT in any case, back to the OP, where are we on this?



I would say yes to USNats14 to make up for no USNats13


----------



## Andreaillest (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm down for Vegas again. Tyson and the rest of the team work their tails off every year. If they choose the Riviera again simply because it's easy for them then by all means, let them have one tiny break. Both Nats and Worlds were a pleasure to attend thanks to the staff.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 31, 2013)

I just noticed something about this thread all of my post and others that are not about Las Vegas got removed. Why?


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 31, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> I just noticed something about this thread all of my post and others that are not about Las Vegas got removed. Why?


They weren't constructive at all. You can't just pick a place and say [name of people] would probably organize it because they're near there. Don't volunteer people.



antoineccantin said:


> I've heard from multiple people that there are rumors of it being in New Jersey?
> 
> PS: I'd absolutely love that.



Some of the organizers were planning to hold it at the Liberty Science Centre (and even got started working on it), but apparently some other organizers don't want it there.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 31, 2013)

Sa967St said:


> They weren't constructive at all. You can't just pick a place and say [name of people] would probably organize it because they're near there. Don't volunteer people.



Ok, But I don't see why we were just giving Ideas for them to look into.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 31, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Ok, But I don't see why we were just giving Ideas for them to look into.



They're not good ideas unless you have a strong organizaion team who's willing to hold it at that location. Naming cities and saying "why not here?" is fairly pointless.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jul 31, 2013)

kippy33 said:


> I'd be willing to host and organize a team if people are open to Michigan. I don't know how feasible it is to have it here though, so if I had an idea of the budget 2014 Nats would have, I could look into further details of this event. Being a student at UMich, it would be relatively easy to find cheap venues, but I'd rather know what my budget would be before putting time into researching this.



I'll be willing to help (and whoever I can get at school/around the area) if I'm in the country at that time.

I just don't think it's fair (no matter how easy it is for the organization team) to have it basically in the same place for 3 years in a row. Obviously, if nothing else works and we will not have a nationals unless it is in Vegas, then Vegas will be fine. It seems like the organization team is doing a great job and should continue doing a great job year after year.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 31, 2013)

Sa967St said:


> They're not good ideas unless you have a strong organizaion team who's willing to hold it at that location. Naming cities and saying "why not here?" is fairly pointless.



Think about this. If we name places now then over time we would look into finding the right place. If WCA didn't get a chance to read our options earlier then they would not be looking into them.


----------



## Bob (Jul 31, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Think about this. If we name places now then over time we would look into finding the right place. If WCA didn't get a chance to read our options earlier then they would not be looking into them.



We don't look into the places suggested in threads like this anyway. Don't worry. I read the backyard suggestions and ignored them completely. We also ignore suggestions in which person x says person y will organize it.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jul 31, 2013)

I am speaking with a member of Texas Speedcubing right now. I think we can have Nationals here if we step up as a team and use the GRB Convention Center.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 31, 2013)

I feel it should not be held in Vegas again. It has twice in a row. I feel some place different should be in order. Also, Vegas isnt really a "kids" place.


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 31, 2013)

Guys, think of this logistically. Vegas, while it has been there for the past two years, has worked very well. It's cheap, convenient, and gets the job done. Running the livestream this weekend and having to personally deal with the delegates/organizers, I have realized how much work actually goes into this stuff. It's absolutely insane and demands a huge amount of respect. If holding it in Vegas makes the job easier for Tyson/everyone else, I say go for it. I know it may not make everyone happy, but that's going to happen no matter what (Additionally, pretty much everyone has to travel a while to get to Vegas anyway, so if you're from the east coast, you're not alone).

Now, I must address "TheNextFeliks"'s point here. Vegas does kind of suck for younger people. It's a dirty city. I do think though that there are plenty of things for families to do. You just have to avoid certain areas.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jul 31, 2013)

Exactly. I would have gone to Worlds. I was ok with it being During Ramadan. but once I found out it was in Vegas. I put it off as a NOPE!


----------



## gavnasty (Jul 31, 2013)

I've loved going to Vegas these last two years. Compete in the morning/afternoon. Do Vegas things at night. It's the perfect combination for me.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jul 31, 2013)

strakerak said:


> Exactly. I would have gone to Worlds. I was ok with it being During Ramadan. but once I found out it was in Vegas. I put it off as a NOPE!



Oddly enough, 579 (ish?) other competitors disagree with this mindset.

While I would love to use cubing as an excuse to see more of the US, I just won't object to going to Vegas time after time. It's been far too fun both times to ever think again.


----------



## Weston (Jul 31, 2013)

fatboyxpc said:


> Oddly enough, 579 (ish?) other competitors disagree with this mindset.



"Some" of the competitors weren't Muslim.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jul 31, 2013)

Exactly my point. I mean, if it was not Ramadan i had no problem going. Vegas is intriguing. However, in religion, what happens in Vegas, screws you later like Rubiks screwed people


----------



## MirzaCubing (Jul 31, 2013)

strakerak said:


> Exactly my point. I mean, if it was not Ramadan i had no problem going. Vegas is intriguing. However, in religion, what happens in Vegas, screws you later like Rubiks screwed people



I'm a Muslim as well and I had no problem going to Vegas in 2011 for vacation and in 2013 for Worlds; even if it is bad in certain places, all you have to do is avoid those places. In fact, there are places like Circus Circus and Excalibur that are very family friendly.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jul 31, 2013)

Mirza. Thanks for the info. My parents just don't like doing around that way. Lol


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 31, 2013)

IMO:
I wouldn't mind Vegas again. If it works, it works. As it not being a kids place, simply don't take them there. There are other places (plenty in the Riviera itself) that work fine.


----------



## Bizarro (Jul 31, 2013)

Vegas isn't dirty. The part where Circus Circus and Riviera is, though. If you're younger there is still stuff to do, and plenty of awesome shows to see. It is much better being 21 and over of course. Bottom line: Vegas is amazing, and I'd never pass up an opportunity to go.


----------



## kcl (Jul 31, 2013)

Well I'd rather it not be in Vegas, but clearly I can't do much about it, and Mcaren is very cheap to fly to as well. I'm not going to try and suggest other locations because I can't do anything to help organize.. So yeah, I think it's better to have it in Vegas than not at all.


----------



## Cool Frog (Jul 31, 2013)

Are there any reasons why we couldn't use one of the older venues that nationals was held at?


----------



## Vincents (Jul 31, 2013)

Cool Frog said:


> Are there any reasons why we couldn't use one of the older venues that nationals was held at?



Mainly space and previous experiences. Try getting 波波 to go to Underground Atlanta.

The Exploratorium did just move locations.

Berkeley has a team ready to host, but no venue - our student union + our main ballroom is being retrofitted and modernized.


----------



## Tyson (Jul 31, 2013)

Vincents said:


> Mainly space and previous experiences. Try getting 波波 to go to Underground Atlanta.
> 
> The Exploratorium did just move locations.
> 
> Berkeley has a team ready to host, but no venue - our student union + our main ballroom is being retrofitted and modernized.



And also, venues in the past may not be able to accommodate the growth in cubing. I don't imagine that we could run a 300 person competition at the place we held Nats 2009. I think even MIT's hall might not be ideal.


----------



## Bob (Jul 31, 2013)

Vincents said:


> Mainly space and previous experiences. Try getting 波波 to go to Underground Atlanta.
> 
> The Exploratorium did just move locations.
> 
> Berkeley has a team ready to host, but no venue - our student union + our main ballroom is being retrofitted and modernized.



Yeah no way in hell.


----------



## ianography (Jul 31, 2013)

Yeah let's not do Georgia

k?

k


----------



## Tyson (Jul 31, 2013)

ianography said:


> Yeah let's not do Georgia
> 
> k?
> 
> k



There's a new Exploratorium... they moved sites. I've been meaning to check them out. There was something really cool about US 2006 where we were held in an indoor museum, so there was non-cubing foot traffic.

-Tyson


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 31, 2013)

Tyson said:


> There's a new Exploratorium... they moved sites. I've been meaning to check them out. There was something really cool about US 2006 where we were held in an indoor museum, so there was non-cubing foot traffic.
> 
> -Tyson



My only concern would be that the spectators would cause serious foot-traffic problems kind of like this year. Granted, with as many people that there were this year, it was kind of inevitable. However, if there's any way the venue can be a bit "roomy", it would be preferable by most.

EDIT: I should mention that I've never been to any Exploratorium, so I have no idea what the room dimensions are like. I'm just going off of a general problem/concern.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 31, 2013)

Is Vegas the only great place in the USA?

I would prefer a different place for the simple (selfish) reason that "been there, done that". Of course the opinion of a non-US-citizen will not count, but I always hear great things about New Orleans (just never from cubers)


----------



## shelley (Jul 31, 2013)

Tyson said:


> There's a new Exploratorium... they moved sites. I've been meaning to check them out. There was something really cool about US 2006 where we were held in an indoor museum, so there was non-cubing foot traffic.
> 
> -Tyson



I've been there; it feels very different, mostly because they don't have that huge open area in the middle anymore. The layout is more long and narrow now. It might still be able to handle a 2006 crowd, but not sure about a 2014 crowd + all the additional foot traffic.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 31, 2013)

Liberty Science Center. They have a Rubik's Cube exhibition, it would be perfect!


----------



## Anthony (Jul 31, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Liberty Science Center. They have a Rubik's Cube exhibition, it would be perfect!



You brought that up already and it was addressed.



antoineccantin said:


> I've heard from multiple people that there are rumors of it being in New Jersey?
> 
> PS: I'd absolutely love that.





Sa967St said:


> Some of the organizers were planning to hold it at the Liberty Science Centre (and even got started working on it), but apparently some other organizers don't want it there.


----------



## Vincents (Jul 31, 2013)

There are many great places in the United States. Most of them are too expensive. Few of them are in a location with a strong base of cubers, with experienced/competent organizers ready to do groundwork. E.g. with the LSC, the nearest hotel is over a mile away. That means that you're probably going to have to shuttle your staff back and forth - many won't have cars because most of them are flying in from out of state. The nearest hotels are at least $150 a night. That means you're looking at something like $7-10k (ballpark numbers; I haven't sat down and researched this) on hotels alone.

In addition: are there spaces for side events? We had triple digit competitors for FMC this year. Halve that, and we're still looking at ~100 FMC competitors. Can we stick them somewhere? What about places to eat? We can't just look at a McDonald's across the street and call that lunch/dinner for 4 straight days. Entertainment options? Is there a large side-room for people to hang out in at night? Does the LSC close early? If so, no unofficial competition at night; sorry, guys.

This is the sort of thought process you should be going through as you suggest a venue. It's not just about a large room; there are many logistical considerations that can torpedo a proposal before it gets remotely off the ground.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jul 31, 2013)

We have that at George RBrown. Hotels are like 40 - 80 a night and it is a simple walk to the convention center

We can have around 5-9 rooms here. So side events yeah FNC yeah


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 31, 2013)

strakerak said:


> We can have around 5-9 rooms here. So side events yeah FNC yeah



Ooh. Texas! Houston. 

Say, what time of year would Nats be?


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 31, 2013)

Vincents said:


> There are many great places in the United States. Most of them are too expensive. Few of them are in a location with a strong base of cubers, with experienced/competent organizers ready to do groundwork. E.g. with the LSC, the nearest hotel is over a mile away. That means that you're probably going to have to shuttle your staff back and forth - many won't have cars because most of them are flying in from out of state. The nearest hotels are at least $150 a night. That means you're looking at something like $7-10k (ballpark numbers; I haven't sat down and researched this) on hotels alone.
> 
> In addition: are there spaces for side events? We had triple digit competitors for FMC this year. Halve that, and we're still looking at ~100 FMC competitors. Can we stick them somewhere? What about places to eat? We can't just look at a McDonald's across the street and call that lunch/dinner for 4 straight days. Entertainment options? Is there a large side-room for people to hang out in at night? Does the LSC close early? If so, no unofficial competition at night; sorry, guys.
> 
> This is the sort of thought process you should be going through as you suggest a venue. It's not just about a large room; there are many logistical considerations that can torpedo a proposal before it gets remotely off the ground.



Thank you very much for being more specific about why NJ ain't gonna happen.


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 1, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Say, what time of year would Nats be?




The same time it has always been. 



Spoiler



July-August


----------



## sa11297 (Aug 1, 2013)

@ strakerak
but there is no organization team here. I have been to the recent Texas competitions and the only people that would help organize that live in Texas seem to be Shonathon Collins (I know he would help as much as he could because he is currently trying to have another Texas competiton), maybe me and a few other people. I'm not sure if Anthony Brooks can help because he attends college out of state. Either way, It doesn't seem like enough potential organizers to hold a competition of hundreds of people.


----------



## Vincents (Aug 1, 2013)

shelley said:


> I've been there; it feels very different, mostly because they don't have that huge open area in the middle anymore. The layout is more long and narrow now. It might still be able to handle a 2006 crowd, but not sure about a 2014 crowd + all the additional foot traffic.



I should be there tomorrow for their Nightlife-replica.


----------



## Dene (Aug 1, 2013)

To those of you who don't like Las Vegas, I wonder exactly why? More specifically to those people, have you actually been to Las Vegas or are you just coming to your own assumptions about the place?

To be fair, I can understand where you people are coming from, because before I came here I was unhappy with the idea of Las Vegas, given the reputation, and I figured there wouldn't be anything here for me. But let's throw some stuff out there:

- I don't gamble
- I don't drink, smoke, or take drugs (100% straight edge my entire life)
- I am not a big fan of any sort of shopping (i.e. clothes or souvenirs)
- I have no interest in strip shows, strip clubs, strippers, hookers, or anything else of that sort
- I am not a "nightlife" kind of person; in fact 10:30 is a late night for me on a normal Friday or Saturday night, and I would usually only stay up that late for important footy matches

Given these things, it would be understandable to many people why Las Vegas did not appeal to me before I visited here. 

However, what I have quickly found out since the competition ended and I actually got out of the hotel is that there is so much more to Vegas than strippers and gambling. I'm here until Friday evening, but I suspect that I still won't have time to see everything that there is to see, and do everything that there is to do. Here are just some examples of places to go and activities to do (many of them completely free):
- All of the malls (casinos/hotels) up and down The Strip, such as Mirage, The Venetian, Caesars Palace, New York New York, Paris Las Vegas etc. etc.
- Circus Circus Adventuredome
- The Stratosphere tower and the rides up the top
- The roller coaster at NYNY
- M&Ms world
- The awesome water feature shows in front of Bellagio
- The volcano (which I have yet to see, but I really want to get there)
- The Treasure Island show (out front on the pirate ships)
- Family friendly shows (for example, I went to see Cirque du Soleil, and I'm really annoyed I didn't look up Penn and Teller sooner, because they don't do shows on Thursday or Friday so I'm missing out  ). There are plenty of other options for magic shows, and things as well, such as David Copperfield, whom I am hoping I will be able to see tomorrow night now I missed out on Penn and Teller
- Grand Canyon or Hoover Dam trips
- Buskers that pop up along The Strip

The list goes on and on. Las Vegas does have an "icky" side to it, but there is also so much to do for people who want to stick to more "family friendly" activities. In fact, I can't think of another city in the world which matches Las Vegas when comparing the numerousness, convenience, and availability of things-to-do.

tl;dr There is so much to do here in Las Vegas, and almost all of it is conveniently located on one street! What isn't to love about that? The only negative about this place is the insane heat.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Aug 1, 2013)

Probably around the end of the Summer, or in September 2014

If we were to have one in 2013, December? 

I can agree with that. But I think we can start an online organizational team and through that I can gather all the information and such, then utilize it at a Venue (GRB Convention)

I would not mind all of the work to put into this. Its kinda the cost that matters. But, I was talking to Shonathon and he is holding another competition this year, and maybe a winter one next year.



If anyone is willing to attempt that, please PM me!


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 1, 2013)

strakerak said:


> I can agree with that. But I think we can start an online organizational team and through that I can gather all the information and such, then utilize it at a Venue (GRB Convention)
> 
> I would not mind all of the work to put into this. Its kinda the cost that matters. But, I was talking to Shonathon and he is holding another competition this year, and maybe a winter one next year.
> 
> ...



I don't think they'll trust organizing any competition, let alone US Nationals, to someone who is pretty much only known as a liar/shady character.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Aug 1, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> I don't think they'll trust organizing any competition, let alone US Nationals, to someone who is pretty much only known as a liar/shady character.



I already have two venues that I can reserve.. (Both hotels)

Please stop with the lying ;/ that was a while ago. Ok?

Total cost of both venues is around 10K USD each. So its going to be pretty hard. Hopefully competition costs will aid in that case. 

The venue has 3400 SQ Ft for the main competing area and the other room which is around 2800 or less-ish will be for blind/FMC/Consolations if needed.


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 1, 2013)

strakerak said:


> I already have two venues that I can reserve.. (Both hotels)
> 
> Please stop with the lying ;/ that was a while ago. Ok?
> 
> ...



I'm just saying, from what most people know of you, you are not a trustworthy individual. That doesn't necessarily mean you are entirely untrustworthy, but you have no evidence to contradict that. 

That being said, it's possible that you could end up organizing nats, but naming two hotels and how much it would cost to use them is not even the beginning of the kind of organizing you would need to do.

You would need to put together a team of organizers and work with them to make it happen. One will not simply be placed into your hands once you've found a suitable venue. With your low level of competition experience, however, I don't think you'd be suitable to do really any organizing past finding a venue, and that's why your pitch is pretty weak.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 1, 2013)

strakerak said:


> I already have two venues that I can reserve.. (Both hotels)
> 
> Please stop with the lying ;/ that was a while ago. Ok?
> 
> ...


I think the shady character reference was because of the "selling 2nd hand cube for > new prices".
Also, if you are 16 (as you mentioned previously) there is no way that you can reserve venues that cost around 10K.
Finally, you have been to 2 comps, both roughly 50 competitors and haven't organised anything or made any delegate-request. But you think you can organise NATS?????


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 1, 2013)

Dene said:


> rant



Yes, I agree, however I don't think it's as much that people don't want it in Vegas as much as people don't want it in Vegas for a *third* time in a row. Part of the fun of big competitions like this is that they travel around, and give us the opportunity to travel to different places and see different stuff.


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 1, 2013)

AvGalen said:


> I think the shady character reference was because of the "selling 2nd hand cube for > new prices".
> Also, if you are 16 (as you mentioned previously) there is no way that you can reserve venues that cost around 10K.
> Finally, you have been to 2 comps, both roughly 50 competitors and haven't organised anything or made any delegate-request. But you think you can organise NATS?????



The shady character was because of the cube thing. The lying was from when he was pretending to be a good BLD solver even though he couldn't even do 3BLD.


----------



## Kian (Aug 1, 2013)

We are weighing our options. The US Organizing team will put together a Nats 2014 and we will announce the venue/dates when we have settled on them. Please be patient.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Aug 2, 2013)

AvGalen said:


> I think the shady character reference was because of the "selling 2nd hand cube for > new prices".
> Also, if you are 16 (as you mentioned previously) there is no way that you can reserve venues that cost around 10K.
> Finally, you have been to 2 comps, both roughly 50 competitors and haven't organised anything or made any delegate-request. But you think you can organise NATS?????



1. You keep referring to zcube.cn, where it is reliable but my product has not even arrive
A. They are rising in popularity.
i. They have raised prices on their Dayan products.

2. I am working with the Syrian American Club, a Texas based school for Arabic literature to help sponsor this (if able) through an Eid party, All the costs will be covered, then the proceeds from that and the competition (if held) will be donated to Syrian Charity.

3. Yes ma'am



Noahaha said:


> The shady character was because of the cube thing. The lying was from when he was pretending to be a good BLD solver even though he couldn't even do 3BLD.



1. And if that is a problem, what is the problem with random hairy guys photoshopping things together that should not be photoshopped.



Dene said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have been to Vegas a couple of times and enjoyed it. But with all the heat, family doesn't want to go during Ramadan as well and such, I can't do it for a while 



Noahaha said:


> I'm just saying, from what most people know of you, you are not a trustworthy individual. That doesn't necessarily mean you are entirely untrustworthy, but you have no evidence to contradict that.
> 
> That being said, it's possible that you could end up organizing nats, but naming two hotels and how much it would cost to use them is not even the beginning of the kind of organizing you would need to do.
> 
> You would need to put together a team of organizers and work with them to make it happen. One will not simply be placed into your hands once you've found a suitable venue. With your low level of competition experience, however, I don't think you'd be suitable to do really any organizing past finding a venue, and that's why your pitch is pretty weak.




I can agree, but I was stupid at that time and was too egotistical because I had to go through bad times at school. That is not the main cause of this. But i wanted to be an attention pimp as well. But to many people, I can be trustworthy.

I just checked the SS forums today about the situation and i went ahead and looked for hotels. Yes it might cost 10K USD, but SAC did volunteer to help run a fundraiser as long as all raised profits went to charity. 

I believe that I can do this as long as I can put the dedication through it. Thats why I wanted to start a collaborative team. Its all up to those who want to join or not. But the team that does help, would be kind of a godsend. Like Dayan, to some cubers


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 2, 2013)

strakerak said:


> I believe that I can do this as long as I can put the dedication through it. Thats why I wanted to start a collaborative team. Its all up to those who want to join or not. But the team that does help, would be kind of a godsend. Like Dayan, to some cubers



Dedication is nothing without organisation.
You have no prior competition-holding experience.
Stop while you're ahead.


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 2, 2013)

strakerak said:


> the proceeds from that and the competition (if held) will be donated to Syrian Charity.



Yay for a competition that also donates money!

Ontopic: I think you should just hold a normal comp first. After that, if he really thinks it was super-duper easy, we can go from there. Take it one step at a time. Tbh, holding a normal comp might be too early at this point. I think helping during comps is a good idea before organizing one. I haven't held one, but I'm just going by what Bob Burton and other experienced organizers have said.


----------



## Forte (Aug 2, 2013)

I used to want it in a different place more, but I don't really care that much now. This doesn't apply everyone, but I'm always totally fine with just hanging out and talking to people, so it doesn't really matter where I am for that


----------



## Dene (Aug 2, 2013)

Dene said:


> ...such as David Copperfield, whom I am hoping I will be able to see tomorrow night now I missed out on Penn and Teller



And in case anybody was wondering, David Copperfield was totally awesome.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 3, 2013)

Dene said:


> And in case anybody was wondering, David Copperfield was totally awesome.



And Penn and Teller was totally awesome. Penn did this little clip for me: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1HtoIllf8HQ


----------



## Stefan (Aug 3, 2013)

fatboyxpc said:


> Penn did this little clip for me: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1HtoIllf8HQ



Wow he makes you look small.


----------



## kcl (Aug 4, 2013)

Stefan said:


> Wow he makes you look small.



I'm 5'11 and he dwarfed me when I met him. I always thought teller was short, but he's a reasonable height lol. Penn is just that huge. It's crazy


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 4, 2013)

How come so many people met him?


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Aug 4, 2013)

I vote for Ohio/New York this year so east coast/central people have the opportunity.


----------



## codcuber (Aug 4, 2013)

I don't think anywhere would be as fun as Vegas. I Say do Nats 2014 in Vegas Again


----------



## Ninja Storm (Aug 4, 2013)

I'd love to have it on the East Coast; there's a growing scene in Maryland, but I dunno if there is as optimal a location as Vegas.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 4, 2013)

Stefan said:


> Wow he makes you look small.



I know! And you know how big (well, fast mostly) I am!


----------



## Dene (Aug 4, 2013)

fatboyxpc said:


> And Penn and Teller was totally awesome. Penn did this little clip for me: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1HtoIllf8HQ



Heh cool :tu


----------



## Stefan (Aug 4, 2013)

fatboyxpc said:


> And you know how big (well, fast mostly) I am!



I know! Shows how really great he is with illusions!


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 4, 2013)

Stefan said:


> I know! Shows how really great he is with illusions!



Lol!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm fine with Vegas again. I don't think people realize (myself included) how much work goes into organizing a competition like this. It's not as easy as finding a venue that can hold everyone.

And to the east coast, you hush. You get like 5 comps a month


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 4, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> I'm fine with Vegas again. I don't think people realize (myself included) how much work goes into organizing a competition like this. It's not as easy as finding a venue that can hold everyone.
> 
> And to the east coast, you hush. You get like 5 comps a month



Truth!


----------



## iKiNG (Aug 4, 2013)

My girlfriend and I have loved the competitions at Vegas. Could not think of a better place. So much to do on one street, easy place to travel to and great food everywhere.


----------



## BaMiao (Aug 4, 2013)

There are many reasons to make Vegas a regular spot for big competitions. Just to sum them up:

-Near unlimited venue options
-More rooming accommodations than you can shake a stick at
-As an existing tourist attraction, turnout should be high (kids don't have to work too hard to get their parents to take them)
-Driving distance from most of California where there are thriving communities, so staffing shouldn't be an issue
-Two years experience with large competitions

I'd say Vegas is the perfect place, and wouldn't complain if it was there every year (I am biased, of course).


----------



## RubiXer (Aug 4, 2013)

You've got my vote for Vegas! Loved Vegas this year for World's!


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 4, 2013)

I'd love to do Vegas because I've never been and I plan on going to this one =P. 

Does anyone know if Orlando has a cubing scene like California does?


----------



## uvafan (Aug 4, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> I'm fine with Vegas again. I don't think people realize (myself included) how much work goes into organizing a competition like this. It's not as easy as finding a venue that can hold everyone.
> 
> And to the east coast, you hush. You get like 5 comps a month



Only in the Northeast. If you're fairly far south of the northeast, then you're out of luck.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 4, 2013)

How about California? There are tons of cubers in California. That would give a little variety.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Aug 4, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> I'm fine with Vegas again. I don't think people realize (myself included) how much work goes into organizing a competition like this. It's not as easy as finding a venue that can hold everyone.
> 
> And to the east coast, you hush. You get like 5 comps a month



*northeast coast

Down near D.C. there's a comp every three months


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 4, 2013)

Southeast is a wasteland in terms of competitions. I've been the only one hosting/creating events for the past few years.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 4, 2013)

krnballerzzz said:


> I'd love to do Vegas because I've never been and I plan on going to this one =P.
> 
> Does anyone know if Orlando has a cubing scene like California does?



Duuuude, I'm (hopefully) moving to Tampa next may, that means Orlando is only a couple hour drive or so! Are you moving to Orlando? I've been talking to Mike, Jim, and some others about the cubing scene in FL and how I'm going to hate not having anybody to cube with.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 4, 2013)

fatboyxpc said:


> Duuuude, I'm (hopefully) moving to Tampa next may, that means Orlando is only a couple hour drive or so! Are you moving to Orlando? I've been talking to Mike, Jim, and some others about the cubing scene in FL and how I'm going to hate not having anybody to cube with.



I do not live in Orlando, I just mentioned it because it seems like a place that would have a bunch of hotels to choose from as well as a major airport and tourist attractions.


----------



## Maniac (Aug 4, 2013)

Another Tampa cuber here. Unfortunately though I have no experience for helping organize a competition, especially with US Nationals, but if there are questions I could try to find some answers.

And of course, if anyone would be interested in organizing a smaller competition, I'd be glad to help with that too.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 6, 2013)

Andrew: Har, I was hoping maybe you meant you'd be moving to Orlando soon. Aren't you a delegate?

Maniac: How many other cubers are down that way? I could organize a competition, the problem would be finding a delegate. Andrew or Chris Hardwick would be the closest guys, but I know a few cool delegates that if you pay their way there + put them up that would be cool with coming down if their schedule is open.


----------



## kcl (Aug 7, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> How come so many people met him?



I wasn't at worlds, but I was in Vegas for a few nights last summer. We were doing a trip to all the Utah national parks and seeing family in AZ, so Mcaren happens to be cheap to fly to. Then I made my parents get tickets to penn and teller while I was there


----------



## Maniac (Aug 7, 2013)

fatboyxpc said:


> How many other cubers are down that way? I could organize a competition, the problem would be finding a delegate. Andrew or Chris Hardwick would be the closest guys, but I know a few cool delegates that if you pay their way there + put them up that would be cool with coming down if their schedule is open.



Not a lot. The last competition we've had in Florida was in 2011 with only 16 competitors. But because FL comps are so rare, people travel from around. Chris was the delegate, but I think he moved to Virginia...


OT: Orlando would definitely be suitable for nationals in terms of hotels and venues. I attended a math competition (300-350 people) in a hotel event hall across the street from Universal Studios. It had one large hall and several smaller, side halls. There would be plenty of other hotels in the area as well as countless attractions.

http://www.doubletreeorlando.com/default-en.html

Just food for thought.


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 7, 2013)

Maniac said:


> Not a lot. The last competition we've had in Florida was in 2011 with only 16 competitors. But because FL comps are so rare, people travel from around. Chris was the delegate, but I think he moved to Virginia...



Yes I did move to Virginia. I'm hoping to be able to help organize some competitions in Virginia and North Carolina in the future. I'm not sure how soon I will be able to start, and it will likely be after Katie and I get married next summer, so probably Fall 2014 is realistic for me to being helping organize again.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 7, 2013)

cmhardw said:


> Yes I did move to Virginia. I'm hoping to be able to help organize some competitions in Virginia and North Carolina in the future. I'm not sure how soon I will be able to start, and it will likely be after Katie and I get married next summer, so probably Fall 2014 is realistic for me to being helping organize again.



I can drive up to that from Georgia if you'd have me =). Always willing to help if I can.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 7, 2013)

cmhardw said:


> Yes I did move to Virginia. I'm hoping to be able to help organize some competitions in Virginia and North Carolina in the future. I'm not sure how soon I will be able to start, and it will likely be after Katie and I get married next summer, so probably Fall 2014 is realistic for me to being helping organize again.


I take full credit for this marriage. All you ever did was get engaged. It wasn't until I told you to just get married that you started mentioning actual marriage. 

CONGRATS. From experience I can say "It is the right thing to do" ...and then some


----------



## ConnorAlb (Sep 29, 2013)

Did anyone else find the nats 2014 website I've been checking the website waiting for a location. It looks like it might be held in Washington DC (by the map in location) but i hope it will stay in Vegas forever. http://www.cubingusa.com/usnationals2014/index.php


----------



## Mikel (Sep 29, 2013)

ConnorAlb said:


> Did anyone else find the nats 2014 website I've been checking the website waiting for a location. It looks like it might be held in Washington DC (by the map in location) but i hope it will stay in Vegas forever. http://www.cubingusa.com/usnationals2014/index.php


II probably wouldn't believe the info on that site until after the competition is officially announced. I wouldn't mind having magic again though!


----------



## Evan Liu (Sep 29, 2013)

Washington DC is simply the default location the map displays when a new CubingUSA site is created for a competition. It is no indication of where the event will actually take place.


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 29, 2013)

I saw this thread bumped and got excited, thinking the actual location was being announced


----------



## Mikel (Oct 2, 2013)

Okay, so I said I wouldn't believe the website until it was official, but the Liberty Science Center looks promising.


----------



## ConnorAlb (Oct 2, 2013)

Its at the liberty science center in New Jersey

Wouldnt be cool if the us had 2 US MAJOR comps each year near the west coast and one near the east coast since most people will only go to nats if it near them. I understand that would be twice the hard work and effort but the wca is growing and that would be a nice change what do you guys think.


----------



## Kit Clement (Oct 2, 2013)

*US Nationals 2014*

That also means less competitors at each competition, and people on opposite coasts not seeing each other. This is why we have regional competitions.


----------



## ConnorAlb (Oct 2, 2013)

Kit Clement said:


> That also means less competitors at each competition, and people on opposite coasts not seeing each other. This is why we have regional competitions.



But if you were to say do the west coast in the summer and east coast in the winter then i think you could get the people willing to travel to the other coast and i think one comp should still be called nationals at a random us location every year but i just think 2 more major coastal comps in the us competition would be nice since most comps dont have every event like multiblind and other unusaul events.


----------



## AustinReed (Oct 2, 2013)

ConnorAlb said:


> Its at the liberty science center in New Jersey
> 
> Wouldnt be cool if the us had 2 US MAJOR comps each year near the west coast and one near the east coast since most people will only go to nats if it near them. I understand that would be twice the hard work and effort but the wca is growing and that would be a nice change what do you guys think.



I don't want to toot my own horn but I think my 2 day comp in Arizona would be worthy of being called "major". I just need more people to sign up. :-/


----------



## Mikel (Oct 2, 2013)

ConnorAlb said:


> But if you were to say do the west coast in the summer and east coast in the winter then i think you could get the people willing to travel to the other coast and i think one comp should still be called nationals at a random us location every year but i just think 2 more major coastal comps in the us competition would be nice since most comps dont have every event like multiblind and other unusaul events.



This would be great. How about you organize one?


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Oct 3, 2013)

Well, I'm out of the loop. I thought Nats was always in Ohio. My bad, haha.


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 3, 2013)

MaikeruKonare said:


> Well, I'm out of the loop. I thought Nats was always in Ohio. My bad, haha.



LOL I guess you haven't been to many Comps. There all over the world. Whoever organized the comp gets to pic where to have it.


----------



## Kit Clement (Oct 3, 2013)

ConnorAlb said:


> But if you were to say do the west coast in the summer and east coast in the winter then i think you could get the people willing to travel to the other coast and i think one comp should still be called nationals at a random us location every year but i just think 2 more major coastal comps in the us competition would be nice since most comps dont have every event like multiblind and other unusaul events.



Hosting a "major" competition in the winter doesn't pull the same number of people due to school commitments. And I really don't see how any of these are any different than a regional competition. East coast comps pull 60+ almost regularly. Everyone in the midwest seems to go to Mike's Indiana comps, there were 94 people there this year. I don't know much about the numbers on the west coast, but it seems like California has a competition almost every month. You can't just will people to travel just because there's a competition with every event, see Austin's 2 day event*, MIT Spring 2012, Jim's old Ohio Opens, etc.

It seems more to me that you want to always have a "major" competition relatively close to you. While we'd all like to have Nats in our backyard, I'd much rather have a real US Nationals once a year than a bunch of watered down ones throughout the year.

*Edit: apparently Austin's comp doesn't have every event, so this doesn't apply so much. Other two examples still do.


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 3, 2013)

How would you determine national champions like that?


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Oct 3, 2013)

There was a liberty science open announced. 

I still believe Texas should be the location  Texas State University San Marcos MIGHT be willing to sponsor the venue!


----------



## ConnorAlb (Oct 3, 2013)

strakerak said:


> There was a liberty science open announced.
> 
> I still believe Texas should be the location  Texas State University San Marcos MIGHT be willing to sponsor the venue!



HOpefully you are right about the liberty science post we seen on the nats website being for this upcoming not nats and why do you think its texas any reason? Texas wont be that bad of a place for worlds since its close to everyone except people in hawaii and alaska who are always screwed for nats


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 3, 2013)

strakerak said:


> I still believe Texas should be the location  Texas State University San Marcos MIGHT be willing to sponsor the venue!



This post isn't for exclusively you, but basically for anyone that is going to bother trying to suggest anything. I would like to remind them of Tyson's post:



Tyson said:


> But that wasn't the question I asked. If you want it on the east coast, then feel free to organize it yourself. Is that what you would prefer?
> 
> The team does not have time to organize another US Nationals after 2013 at this point. So unless someone steps up and says they will lead the project, there are two options. First, hold it in Vegas. The reason why this is viable is because after doing this for two years, the work required to run this event is much much easier. Second, have another team host the event.
> 
> ...



East coast or anywhere else.

tl;dr If you aren't prepared to organize the competition, don't provide suggestions. Just because you want it somewhere close to you or just because you "think" someplace would sponsor it does not make it a valid option. Since Nats and Worlds have already been held in Vegas, it has immense logistical advantages to anywhere else, which would make moving it seem like extra, unneeded work.


----------



## ConnorAlb (Oct 3, 2013)

Also the beyond rubiks cube exhibit is at the liberty science center starting in april so if that still there in july then that makes a good reason for nationals to be there but i dont know how long they will have they exhibit there


----------



## uvafan (Oct 3, 2013)

ConnorAlb said:


> HOpefully you are right about the liberty science post we seen on the nats website being for this upcoming not nats and why do you think its texas any reason? *Texas wont be that bad of a place for worlds since its close to everyone *except people in hawaii and alaska who are always screwed for nats



Lol by everyone do you happen to mean you? Texas isn't close to me. And no, I don't live in Alaska or Hawaii.


----------



## Kit Clement (Oct 3, 2013)

Yeah, aside from the fact that there aren't enough responsible organizers in the state of Texas to form an organization team and that a sizable majority of the USA cubing community lives at least 1,000 miles away from Texas, it's a perfect location.

It's amazing, I call someone out for wanting Nats to be close to them, and then we get a hometown suggestion for Nats. Go figure.


----------



## ConnorAlb (Oct 3, 2013)

Kit Clement said:


> Yeah, aside from the fact that there aren't enough responsible organizers in the state of Texas to form an organization team and that a sizable majority of the USA cubing community lives at least 1,000 miles away from Texas, it's a perfect location.
> 
> It's amazing, I literally call someone out for wanting Nats to be close to them, and then we get a hometown suggestion for Nats. Go figure.



There is less than ten cubbers in vegas and they had nats there and i hope its on the west coast but the only reason why i like the idea of texas because i think alot more people can get to texas since the farthest you have to travel is halfway across the country.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Oct 3, 2013)

ConnorAlb said:


> There is less than ten cubbers in vegas and they had nats there and i hope its on the west coast but the only reason why i like the idea of texas because i think alot more people can get to texas since the farthest you have to travel is halfway across the country.



Las Vegas is incredibly cheap, though.

In addition, there was a sizable cubing base in CA, just a few hours away.


----------



## ConnorAlb (Oct 3, 2013)

but that is true that you said and close to texas there is not a lot of cubers but what you said about organizes dosnt make since because there isnt one organizer that lives in nevada that i know of. Of course everyone want nationals in there hometown i got it for the last two years and honestly i would love it to stay but i needs to go somewherre else vegas is also not the best place for kids


----------



## Kit Clement (Oct 3, 2013)

1. Vegas is incredibly cheap and easy to fly into.
2. The venues that are available in Vegas are numerous, and are all hotels. Therefore you can find them on the cheap, especially in the summer.
3. Many of the delegates/organizers live on the west coast, which is a short (enough) drive away from Vegas.
4. There's a lot happening in Vegas when you aren't cubing, even for those under 21.

There are among the many reasons why Vegas held Nats 2012 and Worlds 2013, and it's why Vegas is being considered again. No city in Texas even compares to what Vegas offered.


----------



## ConnorAlb (Oct 3, 2013)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> I'm down with Vegas again, but are there options besides The Riviera?



it would be nice if the moved it to the southpoint hotel since it close to my house. lol but if it was in vegas i dont believe they would move it since they will get a better rate for being in the riviera for three year. the only way i could see it being moved to another hotel if the owner of the rivera owns another hotel were they might give them the same rate but honestly i liked it at the riviera.


----------



## kcl (Oct 3, 2013)

Seriously... Nobody is stepping up to do it, Vegas is a convenient, cheap, location like Kit said. There's an obvious answer here. Just hold it in Vegas.


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 3, 2013)

I'm pretty sure they've already decided where it's going to be, and that this conversation is pretty pointless. It is pretty fun reading all of the backyard proposals though.


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 3, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> I'm pretty sure they've already decided where it's going to be, and that this conversation is pretty pointless. It is pretty fun reading all of the backyard proposals though.



If they had the why didn't the announce it yet?


----------



## TeddyKGB (Oct 3, 2013)

In all honesty, it should be in Alaska.


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 3, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> If they had the why didn't the announce it yet?



Probably because they're in the final stages of planning it. Knowing the venue is very early in the process. They still have to assemble the organization team, come up with a schedule and do lots of other things before they can make the final announcement.


----------



## ConnorAlb (Oct 3, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Probably because they're in the final stages of planning it. Knowing the venue is very early in the process. They still have to assemble the organization team, come up with a schedule and do lots of other things before they can make the final announcement.



They kindof did today by posting liberty science center in the location of the nationals 2014 website that has been up and down


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 7, 2013)

THIS DAY CANNOT SIMPLY GET BETTER

EDIT: lol now it looks like I bumped the thread very cool yo


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 7, 2013)

brandbest1 said:


> THIS DAY CANNOT SIMPLY GET BETTER



Thiisssss!!!

Yay! I'm not gonna practice feet like a whack-o-man this time, though. Breaks need to come.


----------



## Kian (Dec 7, 2013)

Came here to let you guys know we announced this but I see I have been beaten. I know it hasn't been much of a secret to many people for quite a while, but we were waiting for some more details before we made it official.

Hope to see you all in the greatest state in the union next August. Jersey City is just like New York City, except without all the stuff, allure, charm, notable monuments, or self service gas stations.



brandbest1 said:


> THIS DAY CANNOT SIMPLY GET BETTER



But it could with a complicated series of events?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 7, 2013)

brandbest1 said:


> THIS DAY CANNOT SIMPLY GET BETTER



Ikr. Forum Awards, Skewb Officialness and now this. And I got a 100% on a Spanish test.


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Dec 7, 2013)

As an NJ cuber, I'm so happy that I don't have to spend hundreds of dollars just to travel to Nats next year!!! My mom will be happy as well!!!


----------



## cityzach (Dec 7, 2013)

Kian said:


> Hope to see you all in the greatest state in the union next August. Jersey City is just like New York City, except without all the stuff, allure, charm, notable monuments, or self service gas stations.



lol, well good thing NYC is only ~25 minutes away. 

I'll be there obviously, can't wait


----------



## XTowncuber (Dec 7, 2013)

Hype!!!


----------



## cubingandjazz (Dec 7, 2013)

YES!!!!!


----------



## Hays (Dec 7, 2013)

Registered. What's up with having to have a Cubing USA account to register this year?


----------



## Kian (Dec 7, 2013)

Hays said:


> Registered. What's up with having to have a Cubing USA account to register this year?



People registering without an account often cause us problems with having to confirm their email and it being filtered or lost.

Plus it is better for editing events, etc. but the main reason is that it's easier for us.


----------



## cubingandjazz (Dec 7, 2013)

Unless I am completely misreading the schedule, there is no 2x2 round 2 listed (just rounds 1, 3, and finals)


----------



## Owen (Dec 7, 2013)

I always assumed that I'd never get to go to nationals because it is always the same week as my family's annual vacation, but this venue is less that two hours away from where we stay... It's a possibility.


----------



## Vincents (Dec 7, 2013)

Kian said:


> Came here to let you guys know we announced this but I see I have been beaten. I know it hasn't been much of a secret to many people for quite a while, but we were waiting for some more details before we made it official.
> 
> Hope to see you all in the greatest state in the union next August. Jersey City is just like New York City, except without all the stuff, allure, charm, notable monuments, or self service gas stations.
> 
> ...



Looking forward to see all of you again.

Also, "greatest state in the union", Kian? Really?


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Dec 7, 2013)

I don't always get this excited for competitions

But when I do, I always forget to sign up.


----------



## dlo (Dec 7, 2013)

Vincents said:


> Looking forward to see all of you again.
> 
> Also, "greatest state in the union", Kian? Really?



I can confirm that that is correct.


----------



## ottozing (Dec 7, 2013)

Might go. I asked my mum and she says it's very possible


----------



## TheZenith27 (Dec 7, 2013)

Kian said:


> Hope to see you all in the greatest state in the union next August.


This is the same union Texas is part of though.


----------



## Logical101 (Dec 7, 2013)

wow you guys anounce your comps realy early


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 7, 2013)

Logical101 said:


> wow you guys anounce your comps realy early



US nats gets similar competitors to worlds outside US so it's hardly a surprise...


----------



## Logical101 (Dec 7, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> US nats gets similar competitors to worlds outside US so it's hardly a surprise...


ohh, i see


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 7, 2013)

Yay, probably going! So many events at once though 
Are there any other small comps planned in the area the weekend after?


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 7, 2013)

I'll go, but only if I want to.


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 7, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Might go. I asked my mum and she says it's very possible



OMG ITS JAY MCNEIL


----------



## yoshinator (Dec 7, 2013)

Aug 1st is my Dad's birthday -_-


----------



## Dapianokid (Dec 7, 2013)

Dad says this is too far. DANGIT! Again and again, I lose an opportunity because of how far it is to come and introduce myself to the competetive side of the cubing world and say "Hallo I am fazt"


----------



## Kian (Dec 8, 2013)

Logical101 said:


> ohh, i see



And we'll have 300 people, likely. This is actually a fairly late announcement for us, but the planning has been going on for many months already.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Dec 8, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Yay, probably going! So many events at once though
> Are there any other small comps planned in the area the weekend after?



And what about the weekend before?


----------



## Kit Clement (Dec 8, 2013)

Relevant to those in the Midwest area: round-trip flights are dirt cheap if you book now.

Detroit, $234: http://www.kayak.com/flights/dtw-LGA/2014-07-31/2014-08-04

Chicago, $250: http://www.kayak.com/flights/CHI-LGA/2014-07-31/2014-08-04

Cleveland, $234: http://www.kayak.com/flights/CLE-LGA/2014-07-31/2014-08-04

Also, first on the psych sheet for clock!


----------



## Mikel (Dec 8, 2013)

Kit Clement said:


> Relevant to those in the Midwest area: round-trip flights are dirt cheap if you book now.
> 
> Detroit, $234: http://www.kayak.com/flights/dtw-LGA/2014-07-31/2014-08-04
> 
> ...



They are $384 from Des Moines to LGA which is also pretty cheap compared to what I paid for worlds. I'm just not sure if I want to book so far in advanced in case something comes up in the coming months that would prevent me being able to go.


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 8, 2013)

TiLiMayor said:


> And what about the weekend before?



Good point. What about the weekend before? That would be even better, since it starts on a Friday.


----------



## Kian (Dec 8, 2013)

Kit Clement said:


> Relevant to those in the Midwest area: round-trip flights are dirt cheap if you book now.
> 
> Detroit, $234: http://www.kayak.com/flights/dtw-LGA/2014-07-31/2014-08-04
> 
> ...



I'm not saying it's not worth it because that price is great, but getting to NJ from LGA is not fun. I would probably pay $75-$100 more to fly into EWR.


----------



## BoBoGuy (Dec 9, 2013)

YEY ITS IN NJ FOINALLY


----------



## Hershey (Dec 9, 2013)

Yay!


----------



## uyneb2000 (Dec 9, 2013)

Right when I was getting excited about having big comps on the West...


----------



## Kit Clement (Dec 9, 2013)

Kian said:


> People registering without an account often cause us problems with having to confirm their email and it being filtered or lost.
> 
> Plus it is better for editing events, etc. but the main reason is that it's easier for us.



FYI, the confirmation email isn't sending when people make new accounts right now. Lauren, who's on our KOII staff, used four emails to make four different accounts yesterday and none of them worked. Jim had to manually override this so she could register.


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 9, 2013)

Yeah, won't be surprised if I end up not going to this.


----------



## kcl (Dec 9, 2013)

I can go! 
I happen to be at my grandparents in NJ at this time, only about an hour away! So happy.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Dec 10, 2013)

Tyson said:


> The US Nationals 2014 will take place on August 1-3, 2014 in Jersey City, New Jersey, USA.
> Check out the US Nationals 2014 website for more information and registration.



Why did I thought you retired


----------



## AlexMaass (Dec 10, 2013)

Nice! I will definitely be going!


----------



## Daniel Wu (Dec 10, 2013)

Hmm. Driving distance. Hopefully I can get a day off from my co-op this summer to come. After two years of Vegas, it's going to feel weird not flying out there to solve cubes.


----------



## ScottyDoesntCube (Dec 10, 2013)

First year since I got really into speedcubing and the national championships are close enough to attend. I'm going to Liberty Science competition this weekend as well.


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 10, 2013)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Why did I thought you retired



Edited by brest...


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Dec 10, 2013)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Why did I thought you retired



Brest edited the original post in order to present that information has been updated. If you read earlier, Tyson did retire.


----------



## ianliu64 (Dec 10, 2013)

BoBoGuy said:


> YEY ITS IN NJ FOINALLY



LET'S GOOOOO!


----------



## BoBoGuy (Dec 11, 2013)

osht i forgot my cubingusa password what do i do?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 11, 2013)

I might be able to go.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 11, 2013)

Katie and I are coming!


----------



## Mikel (Dec 11, 2013)

cmhardw said:


> Katie and I are coming!



Yay! See you there Chris. Will you two be married by then or no?


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 11, 2013)

Mikel said:


> Yay! See you there Chris. Will you two be married by then or no?



Yes, it will be cool to see you again Brandon! Also, yes Katie and I will be married when we go to Nats!


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Dec 11, 2013)

waffle=ijm said:


> I might be able to go.



I will buy you some orangina


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Dec 11, 2013)

BoBoGuy said:


> **** i forgot my cubingusa password what do i do?



If I had to guess, the "Forgot Password" link.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 11, 2013)

FatBoyXPC said:


> If I had to guess, the "Forgot Password" link.



I don't see one. Where is it?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Dec 11, 2013)

Stefan said:


> I don't see one. Where is it?



Oh boy. That foot and mouth thing? Yeah, that just happened. I sent an email to Jim, I'll reply here once I get it figured out.



BoBoGuy said:


> **** i forgot my cubingusa password what do i do?





Stefan said:


> I don't see one. Where is it?



http://www.cubingusa.com/password-reset.php


----------



## BoBoGuy (Dec 11, 2013)

FatBoyXPC said:


> http://www.cubingusa.com/password-reset.php



Thanks.


----------



## TinaIsAwesome (Dec 11, 2013)

> http://www.cubingusa.com/password-reset.php


This didn't work for me, I still can't login. What else can I do? I already contacted the Cubing USA website a while ago and never got a response.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Dec 11, 2013)

TinaIsAwesome said:


> This didn't work for me, I still can't login. What else can I do? I already contacted the Cubing USA website a while ago and never got a response.



What email did you sign up with? If you aren't comfortable posting it publicly then PM it to me.


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 12, 2013)

Just saying, doesn't the US Nationals post usually get pinned to the homepage?


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 26, 2013)

brandbest1 said:


> Just saying, doesn't the US Nationals post usually get pinned to the homepage?



Bump? Just a suggestion though.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Jan 1, 2014)

I propose that Nationals FMC has mean of 3.

There is currently no NAR FMC Average holder.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 2, 2014)

TheDubDubJr said:


> There is currently no NAR FMC Average holder.



Time to visit Europe 

Number of competitions where FMC averages were possible:

13, Spain
9, China
4, France
3, Germany
2, Netherlands
1, Japan
1, Peru
1, Venezuela



Spoiler: SQL





```
select count(distinct competitionId), Competitions.countryId
from Results, Competitions
where eventId='333fm' and average!=0 and Competitions.id = competitionId
group by Competitions.countryId
order by 1 desc, 2
```


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 2, 2014)

TheDubDubJr said:


> I propose that Nationals FMC has mean of 3.
> 
> There is currently no NAR FMC Average holder.



I agree with this completely. With no mean of three, it feels like not every event will be represented.

However, I will understand if it isn't able to happen due to the fact that the comp has already been planned without FMC mo3 built in. It could be difficult for the organizers to work it into the schedule.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jan 2, 2014)

In case you're wondering about Spain's FMC comp count: 2007SANC01


----------



## Stefan (Jan 2, 2014)

TiLiMayor said:


> In case you're wondering about Spain's FMC comp count: 2007SANC01



This list is better regarding "comp count", though you can't see the number of attempts:
https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...33fm&regionId=Spain&years=&pattern=&list=List

But what the wow, USA only had five FMC comps in 2013?!? (and one of them was Worlds)
https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...=333fm&regionId=USA&years=&pattern=&list=List


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 2, 2014)

Stefan said:


> This list is better regarding "comp count", though you can't see the number of attempts:
> https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...d=333fm®ionId=Spain&years=&pattern=&list=List
> 
> But what the wow, USA only had five FMC comps in 2013?!? (and one of them was Worlds)
> https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...tId=333fm®ionId=USA&years=&pattern=&list=List



Whoa. I won 1 of those 5! Yay!


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jan 2, 2014)

Noahaha said:


> I agree with this completely. With no mean of three, it feels like not every event will be represented.
> 
> However, I will understand if it isn't able to happen due to the fact that the comp has already been planned without FMC mo3 built in. It could be difficult for the organizers to work it into the schedule.



Useful facts:
-I like FMC.
-I wrote the schedule and will be responsible for updating it with any changes.
-The schedule is pretty packed as-is. Skewb was already added as an afterthought, and at a first glance I don't see anywhere I could add another attempt.
-I like FMC.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Jan 6, 2014)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Useful facts:
> -I like FMC.
> -I wrote the schedule and will be responsible for updating it with any changes.
> -The schedule is pretty packed as-is. Skewb was already added as an afterthought, and at a first glance I don't see anywhere I could add another attempt.
> -I like FMC.



I hope we have it at Nats and Brandon Mikel gets NAR!


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 6, 2014)

TheDubDubJr said:


> I hope we have it at Nats and Brandon Mikel gets NAR!



Lol. But then he would have to break his streak. I'll get it instead.


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 6, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> But then he would have to break his streak.



Not if everyone else gets a DNF mean


----------



## kcl (Jan 6, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Lol. But then he would have to break his streak. I'll get it instead.



He has inspired me to get a 69 move solution any time I compete in FMC. I haven't yet, I'm going to the first time I get a chance.


----------



## WinWizard (Jan 10, 2014)

I cannot seem to create a cubing usa account and have contacted the webmaster of the site numerous times without any luck. Is there another way to register??


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 10, 2014)

Nats 2015 should totally be in Dallas. Texas reps @ Nats 14 can sell girl scout cookies to raise funds for this impossible future.


----------



## Bob (Jan 10, 2014)

IamWEB said:


> Nats 2015 should totally be in Dallas. Texas reps @ Nats 14 can sell girl scout cookies to raise funds for this impossible future.



We had it there in 2005. It was too hot!


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 10, 2014)

Bob said:


> We had it there in 2005. It was too hot!



So was Las Vegas and we had it there twice


----------



## shelley (Jan 10, 2014)

Las Vegas is dry heat which is a lot more bearable. Plus if you wanted to you could go the entire weekend without stepping outside.


----------



## kcl (Jan 10, 2014)

shelley said:


> Las Vegas is dry heat which is a lot more bearable. Plus if you wanted to you could go the entire weekend without stepping outside.



This is true. Dry heat is way nicer..


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 11, 2014)

Bob said:


> We had it there in 2005. It was too hot!



So what you're telling me is a 10th Anniversary edition would be on fire!?


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 11, 2014)

TiLiMayor said:


> In case you're wondering about Spain's FMC comp count: 2007SANC01



This shows how stupid awarding WRs in FMC and 3BLD means is. I'm sure if means existed when he competed he would have multiple. Changing the event completely changes how it's competed in.




kclejeune said:


> He has inspired me to get a 69 move solution any time I compete in FMC. I haven't yet, I'm going to the first time I get a chance.



Wouldn't that be too efficient for you to manage?


----------



## kcl (Jan 11, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> This shows how stupid awarding WRs in FMC and 3BLD means is. I'm sure if means existed when he competed he would have multiple. Changing the event completely changes how it's competed in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not if I get an hour to plan a solution.

If I go through slowly I'm pretty sure I could make a 69 mover.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Apr 1, 2014)

Wow this thread is dead! 

Also 122 registered competitiors seems low right now. 

Should I wear a fedora at Nats?


----------



## mitch1234 (Apr 3, 2014)

Hey guys, I am looking for someone that has a room at the Ramada that would want a roommate. Because the Ramada is completely booked, I would really appreciate it if I could room with someone at the Ramada. If you are interested please send me a private message on here or facebook.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Apr 3, 2014)

I am praying that everything is confirmed for me to go to this. (Just .01 points in French 3IT and I get a 90 rounded up!!)

I still think that thwere should be a states/provinces relay though


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Apr 5, 2014)

The one and only Feliks Zemdegs is going to US Nationals 2014!!!


----------



## cubefanatic (Apr 5, 2014)

I was wondering if anybody from Virginia or anybody who will be passing through will be able to carpool. I would chip in for gas and maybe be able to lend a puzzle or two. Please let me know ASAP so I can get registered before prices for events start going up. Thanks.


----------



## Mikel (Apr 5, 2014)

Genius4Jesus said:


> The one and only Feliks Zemdegs is going to US Nationals 2014!!!



I think a troll may have registered him.


----------



## kcl (Apr 5, 2014)

Nope. Speedcubeshop is paying for his trip iirc.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 5, 2014)

Mikel said:


> I think a troll may have registered him.



And pay the $100+ rego fee? lol

Anyway US nats is basically worlds in terms of events


----------



## Dene (Apr 5, 2014)

Genius4Jesus said:


> The one and only Feliks Zemdegs is going to US Nationals 2014!!!



And missing a local competition to be there :/ . Who's gonna scramble bigcubes for me now?


----------



## ottozing (Apr 5, 2014)

I can scramble bigcubes just fine


----------



## uyneb2000 (Apr 6, 2014)

I've submitted a registration form, but my name isn't on the list. Can anyone explain this?


----------



## Ninja Storm (Apr 6, 2014)

uyneb2000 said:


> I've submitted a registration form, but my name isn't on the list. Can anyone explain this?



Have you paid yet? They don't show that you're registered until you've paid.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Apr 7, 2014)

This may sound dumb, but how do you pay? I can't find a link :confused:


----------



## Ninja Storm (Apr 7, 2014)

uyneb2000 said:


> This may sound dumb, but how do you pay? I can't find a link :confused:



Register, go down the the bottom after you click the "Submit" button, then pay by Paypal. That's where the link was for me.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Apr 7, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> Register, go down the the bottom after you click the "Submit" button, then pay by Paypal. That's where the link was for me.


The website didn't give me a link.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Apr 7, 2014)

uyneb2000 said:


> The website didn't give me a link.



Log in with your cubingusa account... I think it will show the link by then.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Apr 7, 2014)

strakerak said:


> Log in with your cubingusa account... I think it will show the link by then.


I'm logged in and it doesn't show.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Apr 7, 2014)

uyneb2000 said:


> I'm logged in and it doesn't show.



I don't see your registration on the admin side of the page. Are you sure you finished registering? Can you register again from scratch and post a screenshot of the last page you get to?


----------



## uyneb2000 (Apr 7, 2014)

It's okay, I've got it solved. Apparently my Chinese name caused CubingUSA to think there was an error, but it's cleared. Thanks!


----------



## cubingandjazz (Apr 22, 2014)

Sorry for the bump  Are there going to be after-hour events (talent show, unofficial competition, seminars, etc.) like at wc2013 and at nationals 2012?


----------



## mitch1234 (Apr 22, 2014)

cubingandjazz said:


> Sorry for the bump  Are there going to be after-hour events (talent show, unofficial competition, seminars, etc.) like at wc2013 and at nationals 2012?


Liberty Science Center closes pretty soon after the comp will close so I would imagine probably not.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Apr 22, 2014)

mitch1234 said:


> Liberty Science Center closes pretty soon after the comp will close so I would imagine probably not.



You can do what some TED organizers do and have a park or somewhere to do something like that... Or just use a hotel area that is free.... Or stream it live via Twitch..


----------



## acohen527 (Apr 22, 2014)

mitch1234 said:


> Liberty Science Center closes pretty soon after the comp will close so I would imagine probably not.



Party at Noah's NYC apartment!


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Apr 22, 2014)

acohen527 said:


> Party at Noah's NYC apartment!



Can we throw subway sandwiches out the window again?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 24, 2014)

Are there pictures of the main room?


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 30, 2014)

Prices go up tomorrow!


----------



## shelley (May 30, 2014)

mitch1234 said:


> Hey guys, I am looking for someone that has a room at the Ramada that would want a roommate. Because the Ramada is completely booked, I would really appreciate it if I could room with someone at the Ramada. If you are interested please send me a private message on here or facebook.



Last we checked only a quarter of our room block has been booked. Did you try using the block code (CGMAN1)?


----------



## mitch1234 (May 31, 2014)

shelley said:


> Last we checked only a quarter of our room block has been booked. Did you try using the block code (CGMAN1)?


Yes, I got it to work. Thank you though.


----------



## kcl (May 31, 2014)

shelley said:


> Last we checked only a quarter of our room block has been booked. Did you try using the block code (CGMAN1)?



Thank you, I'll have to use this. I missed it on the site the first time. I hope my family hasn't made reservations yet!


----------



## BoBoGuy (Jun 4, 2014)

Damn, I might not be able to go if I make swimming Y Nationals. (ends August 1)


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jun 4, 2014)

Do you think there will be any afterhours stuff going on?


----------



## Cubeologist (Jun 10, 2014)

Just found out that I will be coming to Nationals! This will be my first competition. Exciting stuff.


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 10, 2014)

strakerak said:


> Do you think there will be any afterhours stuff going on?



LSC closes, so I'd think that after-hours stuff will be off-site (and potentially nonexistent).


----------



## kcl (Jun 10, 2014)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> LSC closes, so I'd think that after-hours stuff will be off-site (and potentially nonexistent).


gogogogo invade hotel lobby


----------



## Anthony (Jun 10, 2014)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> LSC closes, so I'd think that after-hours stuff will be off-site (and potentially nonexistent).



This is what I anticipate based on my six weeks here:

If the weather is nice, Liberty State Park will be great during the days for people to hang out, play frisbee, etc. At night, Liberty State Park is a bit sketchy. I imagine that when LSC closes each night, people will go back to their hotel lobby/room, go to restaurants in Jersey City, go to Hoboken (good night life), or cross over to NYC (much more to do in the city).

LSC to NY: 2 minute walk to the light rail, 10 minute light rail ride to Newport, 2 minute walk to the Newport PATH station, 10 minute ride to cross over to NY.


----------



## Julian (Jun 13, 2014)

Anyone from Toronto area considering busing?


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 13, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> gogogogo invade hotel lobby



Much probably.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jun 13, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Much probably.



That will be funny.


----------



## AlexMaass (Jun 13, 2014)

Predictions?


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jun 13, 2014)

Don't know at this moment.


----------



## brandbest1 (Jun 13, 2014)

Better start practicing Square-1 before August rolls around.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 13, 2014)

2x2-7x7 - Not Waffo
All the other events - Not Waffo


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jun 13, 2014)

brandbest1 said:


> Better start practicing Square-1 before August rolls around.



NAR Average

Still needs practice.


----------



## brandbest1 (Jun 14, 2014)

strakerak said:


> NAR Average
> 
> Still needs practice.



I legit haven't seriously cubed in a while, so I have to get back in shape before Nationals.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jun 14, 2014)

brandbest1 said:


> I legit haven't seriously cubed in a while, so I have to get back in shape before Nationals.



School or just boredom?


----------



## brandbest1 (Jun 14, 2014)

strakerak said:


> School or just boredom?



Mostly school. But finals week and summer are coming up giving me more time to practice.


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 14, 2014)

Skewb - me? =D I figured out how to hack Za and Zb


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jun 14, 2014)

jes


----------



## AlexMaass (Jun 14, 2014)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Skewb - me? =D I figured out how to hack Za and Zb


nuhuh kennan might beat you


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 14, 2014)

3x3: Feliks


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 14, 2014)

OH: Antoine


----------



## AlexMaass (Jun 14, 2014)

Pyraminx: Me?
edit: nope drew is going


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 14, 2014)

2x2: me
3x3-7x7 Feliks
Skewb: Kennan


----------



## yoshinator (Jun 14, 2014)

4x4: 

1st: Feliks
2nd: Kevin/Mats
3rd: Kevin/Mats
4th: Me?


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jun 14, 2014)

2x2: Tophu
3x3 : Feliks I guess
4x4: Feliks/Mats
5x5: Feliks/Kevin
6x6: Feliks/Kevin
7x7; Feliks/Kevin
Clock: Kit or someone else
Skewb: Kennan or Antoine
OH: Antoine
BLD: Andrew Ricci
Square-1: Brandon Lin
Pyraminx: Drew
Megaminx: Nick Rech I guess I dunno
4BLD: Noah... ahahah.... ahahahaha...
5BLD: Noah?
FMC: dunno
MBLD: Noah?

Feet: yuck


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 14, 2014)

2x2: Rami
3x3 : Feliks 
4x4: Feliks
5x5: Feliks
6x6: Kevin hays
7x7; Kevin hays
Skewb: Antoine
OH: Antoine
Square-1: Brandon Lin
Pyraminx: Drew
Megaminx: Louis Cormer 
Feet: Louis Cormer


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 14, 2014)

SirWaffle said:


> 2x2: Rami
> 3x3 : Feliks
> 4x4: Feliks
> 5x5: Feliks
> ...



Invasion of non-americans lol


----------



## XTowncuber (Jun 14, 2014)

2x2: Lucas Rami and Chris tie for first.
3x3: Feliks pops 3 times in the final, mitch lane gets first
4x4: KC3 all the way
5x5: Feliks
6x6: Kevin Hays 
7x7: winner will be named Kevin, but the last name is tbd
Skewb: sajwo 
OH: Antoine
Square-1: apparently there's a dude called Brandon?
Pyraminx: I'd better win. Otherwise I'm world champ but not national champ xD
Megaminx: erm whocares
Feet: Is stupid (no matter what Ollie says)
BLD: Noah


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jun 14, 2014)

2x2: Chris, Rami or Lucas.
3x3: Mats gets revenge on Feliks after last year.
4x4: KC3 to get NAR.
5x5: Feliks.
6x6: Kevin.
7x7: Kevin wins Feliks by a millisecond. 
Skewb: Antoine 
OH: Antoine
SQ-1: Brandon I guess
Pyraminx: Drew
Mega: ask someone else
Feet: shouldn't be an event
BLD: Noah


----------



## DavidCip86 (Jun 15, 2014)

I'll only predict the events that matter and 2x2 

2x2: Rami or Chris
3x3: Feliks
4x4: Feliks
5x5: Feliks
6x6: Kevin Hays
7x7: Kevin Hays
OH: Feliks


----------



## mitch1234 (Jun 15, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> 2x2: Lucas Rami and Chris tie for first.
> 3x3: Feliks pops 3 times in the final, mitch lane gets first
> 4x4: KC3 all the way
> 5x5: Feliks
> ...


My goal would be to just make it to finals, not win it


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jun 23, 2014)

mitch1234 said:


> My goal would be to just make it to finals, not win it



You can do it!

For people still picking a hotel to stay at, the Ramada group rates are still available (Can a Team Leader/Orga Member confirm?)

I will likely be staying there. Still need to look at reviews/other areas


----------



## goodatthis (Jun 24, 2014)

What will the setup be like? (If anyone knows) Will it be similar to worlds? I've only been to a few Ivy League comps, so I'm trying to anticipate what to expect. Obviously it won't be a college lecture hall haha.

And my prediction:

2x2: I'm going with Rami, unless Chris starts becoming more consistent lol (sorry Chris we love you anyway)
3x3 : Feliks
4x4: Feliks 
5x5: Feliks
6x6: Kevin
7x7; Kevin
Clock: Honestly no clue
Skewb: Antoine
OH: Antoine
BLD: Noah
Square-1: Brandon Lin
Pyraminx: Drew
Megaminx: Louis Cormier
4BLD: Noah unless some crazy polish guys show up xD (or Ollie)
5BLD: Same as above
FMC: Tim Reynolds
MBLD: Same as 4BLD and 5BLD
Feet: idk Rami, he's good at feet right?


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 24, 2014)

My predictions:

2x2: Chris. I know I'll manage to choke up like a sucker, knowing that it's my first big comp with 2x2.
3x3: faz
4x4: KCIII
5x5: faz
6x6 and 7x7: Kevin
OH: Faz. I feel bad not to say antoine, but he had a little thingy going on at worlds that may happen here. I might change this predicition on the last day if Antoine isnt tired again.
BLDs: Noah,Tim for MBLD
Pyra: Dreewa
Mega: Louis
Sq-1: Brandon
Clock: Evan
Skewb: KENNANNNNNN
Feet: Louis
FMC: Reynolds Wrap


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 24, 2014)

2x2: Chris
3x3 : Feliks
4x4: Feliks
5x5: Feliks
6x6: Hays
7x7: Feliks (because he wants it bad)
Clock: Evan
Skewb: Drew
OH: Feliks
BLD: Noah
Square-1: Brandon
Pyraminx: Drew
Megaminx: Louis 
4BLD: Noah
5BLD: Noah
FMC: Rob
MBLD: Tim
Feet: Me


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jun 24, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> 2x2: Chris
> 
> Feet: Me



How about Louis.


----------



## yoshinator (Jun 24, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> OH: Feliks
> Feet: Me



wat


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jun 24, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> wat



Weren't you supposed to put wat for 4x4?


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 24, 2014)

strakerak said:


> How about Louis.



I was faster than him last summer. If I do my traditional avg1000 this year again, I'll most likely be [much] faster.

edit: Is there carpet or floor?


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 24, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> I was faster than him last summer. If I do my traditional avg1000 this year again, I'll most likely be [much] faster.
> 
> edit: Is there carpet or floor?



Great. I have to practice 2x2, skewb, AND feet now. XD

I think I asked Patrick Ponce and he said there was carpet. Not 100% sure though


----------



## AlexMaass (Jun 24, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Great. I have to practice 2x2, skewb, AND feet now. XD
> 
> I think I asked Patrick Ponce and he said there was carpet. Not 100% sure though



Meh I think it is carpet.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 24, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Great. I have to practice 2x2, skewb, AND feet now. XD
> 
> I think I asked Patrick Ponce and he said there was carpet. Not 100% sure though



Don't worry, just drop 2x2 and do feet.


----------



## yoshinator (Jun 24, 2014)

strakerak said:


> Weren't you supposed to put wat for 4x4?





yoshinator said:


> 4x4:
> 
> 1st: Feliks
> 2nd: Kevin/Mats
> ...



??


----------



## Julian (Jun 25, 2014)

For people staying at the Ramada, how do you plan to get to and from the venue each day?


----------



## GrandSlam (Jun 25, 2014)

A friend of mine is creating a website where cubers can get sponsors to go to competitions like nationals. It covers travel fees, some cube fees, stuff like that. If anybody knows of anothervsite like that, let me know with a PM PLEASE!


----------



## kbnkch (Jun 26, 2014)

I have been trying to register for the competition but I can't log in to my account. I tried to reset my password but that didn't work. I have sent emails asking help while ago but I have to heard from them. Can anyone help me?


----------



## Hershey (Jun 28, 2014)

Can I miss the first day of the competition and still compete on the next two?


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 28, 2014)

Hershey said:


> Can I miss the first day of the competition and still compete on the next two?



If you do events that don't occur on day 1, I believe you can.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jun 28, 2014)

Yes, you can.


----------



## Mikel (Jun 29, 2014)

It looks like FMC will be held as Mean of 3. gj


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jun 29, 2014)

Yay! My goal is to get a mean, regardless of the result. 

At TT2013, I DNF'ed because I forgot an extra U' D:


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 29, 2014)

strakerak said:


> Yay! My goal is to get a mean, regardless of the result.
> 
> At TT2013, I DNF'ed because I forgot an extra U' D:



Isn't that plus 2?


----------



## Mikel (Jun 29, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Isn't that plus 2?



He is referring to FMC, where there is no plus two penalty.


----------



## Cubeologist (Jun 29, 2014)

Registered and paid! See you all there


----------



## Phillip1847 (Jun 29, 2014)

Registered. Excited, but this time I won't know anyone lol


----------



## NoobCubeTube (Jul 3, 2014)

I am extremely excited. US Nationals '14 is going to be my FIRST CUBING COMPETITION EVER!


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jul 3, 2014)

How to meet new cubers!

Put a Rubiks Cube in your profile picture on Facebook
Go through the registration list
Search for the people on Facebook
Friend request them
Brag about a sub 45 average.

Thats how I met like ten people before my first competition.


----------



## Cuddly Cuber (Jul 3, 2014)

I wish I could go so badly


----------



## NoobCubeTube (Jul 3, 2014)

Oh yeah! I forgot! I'll get a WCA profile!


----------



## Bob (Jul 3, 2014)

Registration closes in one week.


----------



## kcl (Jul 3, 2014)

Bob said:


> Registration closes in one week.



If we've already registered are we still able to modify our events list after that one week is up?


----------



## brandbest1 (Jul 3, 2014)

strakerak said:


> How to meet new cubers!
> 
> Put a Rubiks Cube in your profile picture on Facebook
> Go through the registration list
> ...



I find it very disorienting to make a Rubik's Cube as my Facebook profile pic...

Then again, a profile pic with me as well as not one, not two, but three Rubik's Cubes works better!


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jul 3, 2014)

brandbest1 said:


> I find it very disorienting to make a Rubik's Cube as my Facebook profile pic...
> 
> Then again, a profile pic with me as well as not one, not two, but three Rubik's Cubes works better!



Hahaha. The more the merrier!


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 4, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> If we've already registered are we still able to modify our events list after that one week is up?



No. You may be able to add more events at the door, but lots of events will be full.


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 4, 2014)

Is there a possibility of an unofficial competition?


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 4, 2014)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Is there a possibility of an unofficial competition?



lol in the lobby of the Ramada?


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jul 4, 2014)

Yeah, a post nats unofficial.

In the airport.


----------



## kcl (Jul 4, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> lol in the lobby of the Ramada?



Yes, we are going to bother the crap out of those poor people.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jul 5, 2014)

My friend says when he goes to NJ then drives home he always stays in the Ramada, no matter what time of year, there are always groups of schoolkids and such.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 5, 2014)

Are we allowed to sell stuff (ie, we couldn't for the last two years).


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jul 5, 2014)

Wat.

We cant sell like, five Cubes?


----------



## kcl (Jul 5, 2014)

strakerak said:


> Wat.
> 
> We cant sell like, five Cubes?



inb4 cube black market is formed


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 5, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Are we allowed to sell stuff (ie, we couldn't for the last two years).



lol that's funny if they think no cube selling happened outside of the sponsoring stores


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jul 5, 2014)

I think after what Verdes has done most cube stores are ”black markets”


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 5, 2014)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Is there a possibility of an unofficial competition?



There won't be anything formal this year.


----------



## Bob (Jul 10, 2014)

Registration closes today.


----------



## brandbest1 (Jul 11, 2014)

Bob said:


> Registration closes today.



...And now in an hour.


----------



## dbax0999 (Jul 11, 2014)

So... is anyone bring melee?


----------



## yoshinator (Jul 11, 2014)

dbax0999 said:


> So... is anyone bring melee?



Yo I am so down to play smash.


----------



## brandbest1 (Jul 11, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Yo I am so down to play smash.



That would be awesome.


----------



## yoshinator (Jul 11, 2014)

brandbest1 said:


> That would be awesome.



The problem is: where the hell are we gonna find a CRT, all any hotel will have is flatscreens (I imagine)


----------



## dbax0999 (Jul 11, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Yo I am so down to play smash.



Why are all the smash/cubers Canadian?


----------



## brandbest1 (Jul 11, 2014)

*Nationals Schedule PDF*

Oh yeah, guys, I made a PDF with the Nationals schedule because the one on the website is pretty hard to print to well 

(Organizers, you may use this if you wish.)

Here's the link if you wish to share. https://www.dropbox.com/s/idclif0cvlkx3ne/2014 Nationals Schedule.pdf 

It's also attached.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 11, 2014)

brandbest1 said:


> Oh yeah, guys, I made a PDF with the Nationals schedule because the one on the website is pretty hard to print to well
> 
> (Organizers, you may use this if you wish.)
> 
> ...



FYI, there may be slight adjustments over the next few days.

We'll also send out personalized heat schedules sometime next week, and those will be printable.


----------



## dbax0999 (Jul 11, 2014)

Tim Reynolds said:


> FYI, there may be slight adjustments over the next few days.



Any chance you are making clock finals earlier on Saturday? :tu


----------



## brandbest1 (Jul 11, 2014)

Tim Reynolds said:


> FYI, there may be slight adjustments over the next few days.
> 
> We'll also send out personalized heat schedules sometime next week, and those will be printable.



Alright thanks, I'll try to edit the PDF as the schedule changes.


----------



## 1LastSolve (Jul 11, 2014)

I only live 4 Hours from there... Too bad I'm a slow solver .


----------



## Snegcuber (Jul 12, 2014)

Hey, guys, i'm not from usa, but gonna participate in us nationals. I will stay in manhattan during the championship and want to ask you what's the easiest and cheapest way to get to jersey city and from there? I would be really appreciate, if someone reply to it and explain.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 12, 2014)

Snegcuber said:


> Hey, guys, i'm not from usa, but gonna participate in us nationals. I will stay in manhattan during the championship and want to ask you what's the easiest and cheapest way to get to jersey city and from there?



PATH to Newport then Newport Lightrail to Liberty State Park


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jul 13, 2014)

I can emulate SSMB/SSMBM on my laptop. If I can find some USB GameCube controllers we can play


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 13, 2014)

strakerak said:


> I can emulate SSMB/SSMBM on my laptop. If I can find some USB GameCube controllers we can play



http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/221368689164?lpid=82


----------



## dbax0999 (Jul 13, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/221368689164?lpid=82



No, you just want something like this. But I know some brands have a lot of lag and I'm pretty sure Mayflash is one of those brands.


----------



## yoshinator (Jul 13, 2014)

strakerak said:


> I can emulate SSMB/SSMBM on my laptop. If I can find some USB GameCube controllers we can play



Do you mean SSBM/SSBPM?



dbax0999 said:


> No, you just want something like this. But I know some brands have a lot of lag and I'm pretty sure Mayflash is one of those brands.



This is exactly right. Simulating on a laptop is worse than using a flatscreen TV.

Honestly, if we're going to play, it's CRT or bust IMO


----------



## dbax0999 (Jul 13, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Do you mean SSBM/SSBPM?
> 
> Honestly, if we're going to play, it's CRT or bust IMO



Let me just take my CRT as a carry on...

Man, there really are no east coast smash/cubers.


----------



## cubingandjazz (Jul 13, 2014)

Will there be a cube store vending puzzles at the venue? If so, which store?


----------



## ElectroCuberZZ (Jul 13, 2014)

I forgot about the cutoff day for registration. lol. at least i get to go, but i wont be able to compete. whatever no big deal.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jul 13, 2014)

ElectroCuberZZ said:


> I forgot about the cutoff day for registration. lol. at least i get to go, but i wont be able to compete. whatever no big deal.



You will be able to register at the door. However, prices would be doubled and *most* events would be full.




cubingandjazz said:


> Will there be a cube store vending puzzles at the venue? If so, which store?




If there will be a vendor, it MOST likely looks like it will be TheCubicle. They are relatively close to the location.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 14, 2014)

Do we know what kind of chair there will be (where you sit when you compete)?


----------



## AJ Blair (Jul 14, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Do we know what kind of chair there will be (where you sit when you compete)?



I was thinking the exact same thing today  I hope someone knows.


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Jul 14, 2014)

When will there be word of more open spots for registration (for competing)?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 14, 2014)

CheesecakeCuber said:


> When will there be word of more open spots for registration (for competing)?



http://www.cubingusa.com/usnationals2014/register.php has a list of which events have open spots. 3x3 has somewhere around 20 or 25 spots. We'll update the homepage with more details tomorrow.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jul 14, 2014)

My "over biased Canadian exclusive predictions"

2x2: Louis Cormier
3x3: Antoine Cantin
4x4: Jacob Hutnyk
5x5: Louis Cormier
6x6: Louis Cormier
7x7: Louis Cormier
OH: Antoine Cantin
3BLD: Julian David
FMC: Jack Moseley
Feet: Antoine Cantin
Square-1: Brady Metherall
Pyraminx: Louis Cormier
Megaminx: Louis Cormier
Clock: Thompson Clarke
4BLD: Julian David
5BLD: Julian David
MultiBLD: Antoine Cantin
Skewb: Antoine Cantin

My real predictions 

2x2: Christopher Olson
3x3: Feliks Zemdegs
4x4: Feliks Zemdegs
5x5: Feliks Zemdegs
6x6: Kevin Hays
7x7: Kevin Hays
OH: Antoine Cantin
3BLD: Noah Arthurs
FMC: Tim Reynolds
Feet: Rami Sbahi
Square-1: Brandon Lin
Pyraminx: Drew Brads
Megaminx: Louis Cormier
Clock: Evan Liu
4BLD: Noah Arthurs
5BLD: Brandon Mikel
MultiBLD: Tim Wong
Skewb: Antoine Cantin

Mostly top person on the psych sheet.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jul 14, 2014)

Will there be a live video feed of the competition?


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 14, 2014)

Genius4Jesus said:


> Mostly top person on the psych sheet.



Well, if you were doing top on pysch sheet for skewb, I am now btw xD


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jul 14, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Well, if you were doing top on pysch sheet for skewb, I am now btw xD



Ya... that's what I meant by _mostly_. 

I was trying to keep as much of team Canada as I could .


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 14, 2014)

Genius4Jesus said:


> Ya... that's what I meant by _mostly_.
> 
> I was trying to keep as much of team Canada as I could .



Oh, derp. He'll do better anyway though probably.


----------



## 3LEVAS3 (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm going


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jul 14, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Oh, derp. He'll do better anyway though probably.



Well the finals should be fun, I'll be following on cube comps.

anyway, good luck at Nats Rami (win something)!


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 14, 2014)

Genius4Jesus said:


> Well the finals should be fun, I'll be following on cube comps.
> 
> anyway, good luck at Nats Rami (win something)!



Psh, I just want one single podium. That feels good enough xD


----------



## Skullush (Jul 14, 2014)

Genius4Jesus said:


> My "over biased Canadian exclusive predictions"
> 
> 2x2: Louis Cormier
> 3x3: Antoine Cantin
> ...



that would be really funny


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jul 16, 2014)

FELIKSWINSLOL


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 16, 2014)

My guess: Feliks will get a sub 5 single, but he will use a zhanchi because of what happened before. So he can't get the prize money by moyu. 


Too far fetched?


----------



## Snegcuber (Jul 16, 2014)

Does anybody know, will be free wifi there?


----------



## Skullush (Jul 16, 2014)

Predictions for US NATIONAL CHAMPIONS

3x3: Kevin Costello III
4x4: Kevin Costello III
5x5: Kevin Hays
2x2: Rami Sbahi
3BLD: Noah Arthurs
OH: Collin Burns
FMC: Tim Reynolds
Feet: Rami Sbahi
Mega: Jonathan Cookmeyer
Pyra: Drew Brads
Clock: Evan Liu
Squ1: Brandon Lin
Skewb: Rami Sbahi
6x6: Kevin Hays
7x7: Kevin Hays
4BLD: Noah Arthurs
5BLD: Angel Lim
MBLD: Tim Wong

I don't like this list because it's really predictable except for a couple


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 16, 2014)

Snegcuber said:


> Does anybody know, will be free wifi there?



Yes, there will be free wifi.


----------



## kcl (Jul 16, 2014)

Alright I'll make predictions now.

2x2- Chris I BELIEVE IN YOU sort of
3x3- Faz
4x4- faz 
5x5- faz
6x6- Kevin Hays
7x7-Kevin Hays
OH- Faz
Sq1- Brandon Lin
Pyra- Drew
Mega- Faz
Skewb- me/ranzha/drew


----------



## Stefan (Jul 16, 2014)

Julian said:


> For people staying at the Ramada, how do you plan to get to and from the venue each day?



I'm curious about that as well. Had a look at Google maps, fastest public transport was 81 minutes including 36 minutes walking.


----------



## shelley (Jul 16, 2014)

The fastest and most cost efficient mode of transportation is probably to rent a car for the weekend and/or carpool.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 16, 2014)

Julian said:


> For people staying at the Ramada, how do you plan to get to and from the venue each day?



Driving. We have one extra seat if someone really needs.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 17, 2014)

First round heats: http://www.cubingusa.com/usnationals2014/heats.php


----------



## shelley (Jul 17, 2014)

In case you haven't seen the newest announcement on the registration page, *there will be no day-of registration or adding events*. Sorry, but we are over capacity as it is.

If you want to remove any events, just let us know using the contact form.


----------



## cubingandjazz (Jul 18, 2014)

Will there be an opportunity to check in to the competition on Thursday, July 31st? I am planning on checking out the museum upon my arrival that afternoon so I figured that if there was a designated time period to check in on Thursday, I would. Thanks again to all the organizers and staff! All of your work is much appreciated! I can't wait to see everyone again!


----------



## goodatthis (Jul 19, 2014)

On the heat sheet email, it said that if you are doing 4 or 5BLD, it's your responsibility to make sure you don't miss your solves in another event. Anybody have any tips for this? I'm new to big BLD, so I will not be very fast at it.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 19, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> On the heat sheet email, it said that if you are doing 4 or 5BLD, it's your responsibility to make sure you don't miss your solves in another event. Anybody have any tips for this? I'm new to big BLD, so I will not be very fast at it.



You have skewb at 1:00 and 2x2 at 1:15, and your next event is 5x5 at 4:15. If you go to 5x5 BLD at 1:00, then you'll miss other events. If you go at 1:30, you probably won't.

If you take 40 minutes per solve, and you've only done 2 attempts by 3:30, you need to decide how much you care about 5x5 BLD versus 5x5, since you probably won't have time for both.

For 4x4 BLD, it depends how many events you're still in on Sunday. If you've already been eliminated from all the other events, then you can't miss any other events.


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Jul 20, 2014)

Is the general admission fee included in the Spectator ticket? In other words, if I wanted to watch, would I only need to buy the Nationals spectator ticket?


----------



## Bob (Jul 20, 2014)

CheesecakeCuber said:


> Is the general admission fee included in the Spectator ticket? In other words, if I wanted to watch, would I only need to buy the Nationals spectator ticket?



Actually it's the opposite. You are purchasing a ticket to the museum, which includes the ability to watch the competition for free.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jul 22, 2014)

Try next year Alex. It took me six years to go


----------



## brandbest1 (Jul 23, 2014)

So, no chance of squeezing in seminars or something into the schedule?


----------



## Hays (Jul 23, 2014)

brandbest1 said:


> So, no chance of squeezing in seminars or something into the schedule?



I'll give you a shortened version of what the big cube seminar would be: practice.


----------



## kcl (Jul 23, 2014)

Hays said:


> I'll give you a shortened version of what the big cube seminar would be: practice.



Isn't that a shortened version of EVERY seminar? 

1. Learn algs
2. Practice
3. Repeat steps 1-3

That mindset is how I manage to improve stupidly fast..


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 23, 2014)

brandbest1 said:


> So, no chance of squeezing in seminars or something into the schedule?



2x2 seminar: 

1. Learn algs
2. TPS
3. practice


----------



## Bob (Jul 23, 2014)

brandbest1 said:


> So, no chance of squeezing in seminars or something into the schedule?



No chance of squeezing anything extra at all. It will be difficult enough to stay on the current schedule.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jul 23, 2014)

BLD Seminar

Start with sighted solves
Use memory tricks
Practice
Practice
Learn other methods
Practice
Practice
Learn how to use 3-style (intuitive pls)
Practice.


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 23, 2014)

brandbest1 said:


> So, no chance of squeezing in seminars or something into the schedule?



Skewb Seminar:
"How many of you use Sarah's?"
> everyone raises hands
"Do faster sledges."


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jul 23, 2014)

Am I the only one that uses Ranzha's method?


----------



## Divineskulls (Jul 23, 2014)

strakerak said:


> Am I the only one that uses Ranzha's method?



I think Ranzha uses Ranzha's method.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 23, 2014)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Skewb Seminar:
> "How many of you use Sarah's?"
> > everyone raises hands
> "Do faster sledges."



Haha, totally


----------



## brandbest1 (Jul 23, 2014)

Okokokokok guys I think I get the point you're trying to make.


----------



## kcl (Jul 23, 2014)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Skewb Seminar:
> "How many of you use Sarah's?"
> > everyone raises hands
> "Do faster sledges."



you forgot the most important part. 

"How many of you use ranzha's?" 

"Switch to Sarah's"

"faster sledges gogo"


----------



## Divineskulls (Jul 23, 2014)

Predicitions(late, but w/e):

Megaminx: Louis, Feliks, ???
Pyra: Drew, Antoine, ???
Skoob: Ranzha, Drew, Ryan P.

Other:
Feliks will break some records.


----------



## goodatthis (Jul 23, 2014)

Clock seminar:










.

Just kidding, I actually kind of like clock.


----------



## Kit Clement (Jul 23, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> Clock seminar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



-Don't ever do y2
-Keep your pin order (mostly) the same
-Choose orientation for lucky cases and smaller down turns
-Turn fast, practice accuracy


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 23, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> you forgot the most important part.
> 
> "How many of you use ranzha's?"
> 
> ...



Nonono. If people used my method and took it seriously, Ryan P and I could give them all the resources that we have. Unfortunately, a lot of them just aren't written down quite yet.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 23, 2014)

Kit Clement said:


> -Don't ever do y2



y2 isn't all that bad!


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jul 23, 2014)

Kit Clement said:


> -Don't ever do y2



y2 is fine for some cases


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jul 29, 2014)

will there be a live stream?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 30, 2014)

We will be playing Ultimate Frisbee on Thursday at the LSC fields at 5:00PM. Join us!


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jul 30, 2014)

Yay! Might show up!


----------



## PJKCuber (Jul 30, 2014)

Hey Guys, I am an Indian cuber. My uncle and his 9 year old son who doesn't know how to solve it yet will be coming as spectators. If anybody sees them, then please show them Feliks or some other fast people's solves. Sadly I can't go.  The 9 year old has a stickerless Guhong and a storebought 2x2. I know this is dumb because you don't know what they look like, but yeah. Try.


----------



## qaz (Jul 30, 2014)

gj evans


----------



## goodatthis (Jul 30, 2014)

Is anyone staying at the candlewood suites? I think it's actually closer to LSC than the ramada is.


----------



## Stefan (Jul 30, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> Is anyone staying at the candlewood suites? I think it's actually closer to LSC than the ramada is.



Looks like about 3-4 times as close. Unless you're comparing to the Jersey City Ramada.


----------



## yoshinator (Jul 31, 2014)

Just arrived in Jersey City


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 31, 2014)

Coming down tomorrow after work. Pretty excited!


----------



## brandbest1 (Jul 31, 2014)

Apparel will be sold right? If so, for how much?


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jul 31, 2014)

Heading out in around eight hours!!! SO EXCITED!!!


----------



## Phillip1847 (Jul 31, 2014)

Uhh, I bought an LSC ticket for a spectator, and I only got one email(+ one for making an acct), and my delivery option is print at home. Their office is closed.
Am I missing something or what?


----------



## cityzach (Jul 31, 2014)

I'll be working/volunteering at LSC from 10-4 tomorrow (thursday) if anyone will be there and wants to say hi


----------



## Rnewms (Jul 31, 2014)

Is early check-in mandatory or can I arrive later when my registered events take place?


----------



## MegaAmoonguss (Jul 31, 2014)

Haha Rnewms I actually signed up for the website and came here JUST to ask that same exact question! I was thinking that arriving early would be good regardless though, because that way you have a better chance of getting one of the US Nationals 2014 Stackmats that some people are selling. And you can find your way around and meet people, but for me I would have to do that for like 3 hours lol


----------



## Sessinator (Jul 31, 2014)

Check-in is addressed on the schedule portion of the US Nats website:



> Competitors must check in at least half an hour before their first event starts. Check-in will be staffed at all times listed below on the schedule; other times, it may or may not be staffed. If you arrive and there is nobody at check-in, please ask for one of the organizers to check in. You only need to check in once during the competition.



So no, early check-in doesn't appear to be mandatory, but I would imagine you would want to give yourself a bit more than half an hour to get settled/warm-up.


----------



## Julian (Jul 31, 2014)

In the lobby of the Ramada, where are people?


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jul 31, 2014)

Phillip1847 said:


> Uhh, I bought an LSC ticket for a spectator, and I only got one email(+ one for making an acct), and my delivery option is print at home. Their office is closed.
> Am I missing something or what?




Yeah, didn't seem to get an email with the ticket either. Now, I am at the airport. *sigh*


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 1, 2014)

In the Hotel atm, anyone else?


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 1, 2014)

Would anyone be able to drive my mom and I back to the Ramada or Wydham after the competition each day? We'll be taking a taxi there but public transit will take about 90 minutes to get to the hotel. Let me know tomorrow at the competition if you can, thanks.


----------



## ElectroCuberZZ (Aug 1, 2014)

Will anyone be selling a Moyu Aolong V1 at Nationals? They were discontinued at thecubicle.us


----------



## Julian (Aug 1, 2014)

Jake Ruth wants to buy a SS pyra. Any sellers?


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Aug 1, 2014)

Anyone at Doubletree?


----------



## cuBerBruce (Aug 1, 2014)

strakerak said:


> Anyone at Doubletree?



I'm at a Doubletree - it's way out in Somerset, though. Probably not the one you're at.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Aug 1, 2014)

In NYC 
Can't wait until Nats!


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm staying at the West Inn. Anybody else?


----------



## kcl (Aug 1, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> I'm staying at the West Inn. Anybody else?



no


----------



## Ninja Storm (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm staying at my cousin's house. Anyone else staying here?


----------



## brandbest1 (Aug 1, 2014)

So I heard someone pulled the fire alarm at the ramada...


----------



## kcl (Aug 1, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> I'm staying at my cousin's house. Anyone else staying here?



yes

(note to self, act as creepy as possible when first meeting Keaton)


----------



## FailCuber (Aug 1, 2014)

Is there a live stream? I know it seems impossible but i am desperate to see this.


----------



## PJKCuber (Aug 1, 2014)

FailCuber said:


> Is there a live stream? I know it seems impossible but i am desperate to see this.


Me too! I want a live stream. I need to see Faz make a WR. I wish Faz had come to the Indian Nationals.


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 1, 2014)

PJKCuber said:


> I wish Faz had come to the Indian Nationals.



He would if you (or someone else) sponsor him.


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 1, 2014)

Faz 1:56.54 6x6x6 mean OcR, first CR of the competition, nice!

EDIT:
Hays got 1:49.23, 1:51.45... 2:20.44
Nailed it


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 1, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> Faz 1:56.54 6x6x6 mean OcR, first CR of the competition, nice!



Yeah I just saw that, damn that's fast.


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 1, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> Faz 1:56.54 6x6x6 mean OcR, first CR of the competition, nice!



Wow.


----------



## PJKCuber (Aug 1, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> He would if you (or someone else) sponsor him.



LOL I can't pay that much.


----------



## mycube (Aug 1, 2014)

2	
Kevin Hays
USA
1:49.23	1:51.45	2:20.44	2:00.37	1:49.23

this is much more frustrating.


----------



## FailCuber (Aug 1, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> Yeah I just saw that, damn that's fast.


Where? Can you tell me?


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 1, 2014)

FailCuber said:


> Where? Can you tell me?


cubecomps.com


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 1, 2014)

mycube said:


> 2
> Kevin Hays
> USA
> 1:49.23	1:51.45	2:20.44	2:00.37	1:49.23
> ...



6x6 is ao5?


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 1, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> 6x6 is ao5?



2:00.37 was his mean
1:49.23 was his best


----------



## CyanSandwich (Aug 1, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> 6x6 is ao5?


First 3 are the 3 solves, then it's the average and the best time.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 1, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> 6x6 is ao5?



The first 3 times are the solves, the fourth is the mean, and the last is the best single.


----------



## Iggy (Aug 1, 2014)

gj Feliks for being the 2nd person to get a sub 2 mean


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 1, 2014)

DuffyEdge said:


> 2:00.37 was his mean
> 1:49.23 was his best





CyanSandwich said:


> First 3 are the 3 solves, then it's the average and the best time.





SolveThatCube said:


> The first 3 times are the solves, the fourth is the mean, and the last is the best single.



lol. We all posted the same thing at the same time.


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 1, 2014)

Antoine Cantin 7.98 clock average, 6.68 single (both NR's)
welcome to the sub-8 club!


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 1, 2014)

Nice clock times Antoine


----------



## CyanSandwich (Aug 1, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> lol. We all posted the same thing at the same time.


That we did. But I must say, it was as cool to see that Feliks got a sub-2 mean as it was sad to see Kevin's last time in the average.

Also congrats Antoine on clock NR!


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 1, 2014)

I see Antoine got the NR for clock.

Dang it.

Ninjad by many.


I see that the Israeli NR for 6x6 has been broken!


----------



## Iggy (Aug 1, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> Antoine Cantin 7.98 clock average, 6.68 single (both NR's)
> welcome to the sub-8 club!



Damn it, everyone's beating me :O I really need a decent official average lol. gj Antoine

Also, lol Evan failed


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 1, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Also, lol Evan failed



Evan always fails first round. It's his style


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 1, 2014)

DuffyEdge said:


> Evan always fails first round. It's his style



sub6 first solve. Maybe he just got nervous after that.


----------



## megaminxwin (Aug 1, 2014)

Iggy said:


> gj Feliks for being the 2nd person to get a sub 2 mean



And the first person to have a sub-2 mean where all individual times are sub-2 as well.


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 1, 2014)

DuffyEdge said:


> Evan always fails first round. It's his style


This - it's too early for him 

Watch him get like a 6.3x average tomorrow


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Louis Cormier got the 7x7 NR.


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 1, 2014)

Faz 2:48.16 7x7x7 WR mean (by over 3 seconds!!)
and we have our first WR! Congratulations


----------



## Iggy (Aug 1, 2014)

Wat, that 7x7 WR


----------



## thatboyahcubah (Aug 1, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> Faz 2:48.16 7x7x7 WR mean
> and we have our first WR! Congratulations



ahh I forsee Faz breaking a lot! gj

was the WR with an AoFu or SS?


----------



## Chree (Aug 1, 2014)

thatboyahcubah said:


> was the WR with an AoFu or SS?



SS, probably Mini. He posted a picture of his whole arsenal on facebook before packing it up for travel.


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 1, 2014)

Oh yeah, in case nobody said so yet, the venue sucks. It's far too small, nowhere near enough space, and the lighting is terrible.

Other than that this comp is awesome, we're on time, and everybody is cool (except Kennan)


----------



## megaminxwin (Aug 1, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Oh yeah, in case nobody said so yet, the venue sucks. It's far too small, nowhere near enough space, and the lighting is terrible.
> 
> Other than that this comp is awesome, we're on time, and everybody is cool (except Kennan)



That's a shame. Well you guys still seem to be doing pretty well anyway.


----------



## NewCube1 (Aug 1, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Oh yeah, in case nobody said so yet, the venue sucks. It's far too small, nowhere near enough space, and the lighting is terrible.
> 
> Other than that this comp is awesome, we're on time, and everybody is cool (except Kennan)


Lol


----------



## TheCuber23 (Aug 1, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> I see that the Israeli NR for 6x6 has been broken!



Also a few other Israeli NR's.
GO ISRAEL!


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 1, 2014)

1.07 NR 2x2 single


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Aug 1, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> 1.07 NR 2x2 single



Nice! How many moves?


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 1, 2014)

Genius4Jesus said:


> Nice! How many moves?



6


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Aug 1, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> 6



5.6 tps  GJ!


----------



## LeighSC (Aug 1, 2014)

0.89 Skewb solve. Something tells me the scramble was fairly nice.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Aug 1, 2014)

LeighSC said:


> 0.89 Skewb solve. Something tells me the scramble was fairly nice.



I'm guessing input error.


----------



## LeighSC (Aug 1, 2014)

yeah, its changed now


----------



## MineKB (Aug 1, 2014)

I just HAD to miss the cut off by an hour.

Curse you traffic.


----------



## ZamHalen (Aug 1, 2014)

MineKB said:


> I just HAD to miss the cut off by an hour.
> 
> Curse you traffic.


I found this funnier than it should have been.


----------



## Carrot (Aug 1, 2014)

Damn, seems like my 488 days old pyra avg has been broken by ~0.1


----------



## FailCuber (Aug 1, 2014)

Congrats to feliks who broke the WR!


----------



## PeelingStickers (Aug 1, 2014)

The second WR of the day goes to Drew Brads with a 2.90 pyraminx average

congrats Drew!


----------



## Mr Cubism (Aug 1, 2014)

FailCuber said:


> Congrats to feliks who broke the WR!



Yeah… and with almost 4 seconds. Demolition-WR


----------



## Iggy (Aug 1, 2014)

Finally, well done Drew!! 

Also gj Evan Brown for the 5BLD NAR  and cool Rowe finally broke his 2.45 2x2 average


----------



## FailCuber (Aug 1, 2014)

Yay! Steve Cho got AsR and NR for skewb.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 2, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> 1.07 NR 2x2 single





Genius4Jesus said:


> Nice! How many moves?



Nice!



PeelingStickers said:


> The second WR of the day goes to Drew Brads with a 2.90 pyraminx average
> 
> congrats Drew!



Finally. Congrats.



FailCuber said:


> Yay! Steve Cho got AsR and NR for skewb.



Was just about to post this. Good on him.


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 2, 2014)

I don't think anyone has said yet, rami got a .85+2 official 2x2 sniggle :/. ty everyone!


----------



## Pro94 (Aug 2, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> I don't think anyone has said yet, rami got a .85+2 official 2x2 sniggle :/. ty everyone!



Whoa :/

3rd sub1 2x2 single with +2.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 2, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> Antoine Cantin 7.98 clock average, 6.68 single (both NR's)
> welcome to the sub-8 club!





DuffyEdge said:


> Nice clock times Antoine





CyanSandwich said:


> That we did. But I must say, it was as cool to see that Feliks got a sub-2 mean as it was sad to see Kevin's last time in the average.
> 
> Also congrats Antoine on clock NR!





guysensei1 said:


> I see Antoine got the NR for clock.
> 
> Dang it.
> 
> ...





Iggy said:


> Damn it, everyone's beating me :O I really need a decent official average lol. gj Antoine
> 
> Also, lol Evan failed



 yay


Also 4.80 Skewb average. The scrambles were Ultra-Easy though, and I might've got NR without the mega lockup on the last solve. I'm surpised nobody got WR.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 2, 2014)

FMC attempt 1 results are posted: http://www.cubingusa.com/usnationals2014/results/live.php?cid=575&cat=15&rnd=1. Scramble: L2 F L2 R2 B2 R2 B' R2 F U2 L2 D B2 U' F' L' B2 R' U2 L2

8 people got the same 27-move solution (modulo moving AUF before/after the antisune)


----------



## goodatthis (Aug 2, 2014)

That FMC scramble was really nice, I had an 11 or 12 move F2L-1 but I just couldn't finish and didn't have time for NISS.


----------



## 10461394944000 (Aug 2, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> rami got a .85+2 official 2x2 sniggle



lololo video pls


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Aug 2, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> lololo video pls



Yes, I'm sure the reaction will be most entertaining.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Aug 2, 2014)

Antoine Cantin 5BLD success. 

Complete WCA profile?


----------



## Riley (Aug 2, 2014)

Genius4Jesus said:


> Antoine Cantin 5BLD success.
> 
> Complete WCA profile?



He just needs FMC mo3, just like me.


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 2, 2014)

I highly suspect that the following is Vincent Sheu's solution (Found in about 10 minutes):

*SCRAMBLE: L2 F L2 R2 B2 R2 B' R2 F U2 L2 D B2 U' F' L' B2 R' U2 L2*

L R B' D' B2 D2 F' // 2x2x3 (*7*)
R U' // Setup pair (*9*)
R' U' R' // XXCross setup to EO (*12*)
F' U F // EO (*15*)
R' U2 R // Insert pair and do ALL THE BLOCKS FROM NOWHERE (*18*)
U' R U2 R' // Last pair + LL skip (*22*)

If I was unaware of there being a 22-move solution then I highly doubt I would done the XXCross like that, I was just experimenting to see what random things I could find, lo and behold!

EDIT: Found the 27 as well, since Tim kindly let us know it finished with antisune and an AUF it became much easier.

L R B' D' B2 D2 F' // 2x2x3 (*7*)
R2 // Make F2L Pair (*8*)
U' R' U2 R' // F2L-1 (*12*)
B U' B' U' B U B' // F2L (*19*)
F' U2 F U F' U F // ZBLL (duh) (*26*)
U // AUF (*27*)


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Aug 2, 2014)

Does anyone want to play Capture The Flag after FMC tomorrow?


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 2, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> lololo video pls





Genius4Jesus said:


> Yes, I'm sure the reaction will be most entertaining.



Definitely.


----------



## Vincents (Aug 2, 2014)

Mollerz said:


> I highly suspect that the following is Vincent Sheu's solution (Found in about 10 minutes):
> 
> *SCRAMBLE: L2 F L2 R2 B2 R2 B' R2 F U2 L2 D B2 U' F' L' B2 R' U2 L2*
> 
> ...



Correct! After the 2x2x3, I experimented with different ways of putting the last cross edge in. My strategy was essentially Blockbuilding DFS looking for skips. Usually results in <30 or >40 (if I fail). There's a lot of great FMCers here though; I bet someone will have tied or beaten it by the end of the weekend.


----------



## PJKCuber (Aug 2, 2014)

Feliks WR Mo3 7x7 2:48.16


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 2, 2014)

MineKB said:


> Is it name brand?



No doubt. I'm the boss.


----------



## Iggy (Aug 2, 2014)

Riley said:


> He just needs FMC mo3, just like me.



And me


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 2, 2014)

Mollerz said:


> *SCRAMBLE: L2 F L2 R2 B2 R2 B' R2 F U2 L2 D B2 U' F' L' B2 R' U2 L2*
> ...22 move solution for Vincent
> ...27 move solution for everyone



Here's what I would have ended up with:
L R B' D' B2 D2 F' // 2x2x3 (7)
B U B' // EO (10)
R2 U' R U' R' U' R2 U2 R // F2L leaving 3 corners (19)
Skeleton: L R B' * D' B2 D2 F' B U B' R2 U' R U' R' U' R2 U2 R (19)
Insert B2 D' R2 B2 U' B2 U R2 B2 D at * to cancel 5 moves
*24 moves*


----------



## FailCuber (Aug 2, 2014)

Congrats to Louis who broke NAR for Megaminx


----------



## megaminxwin (Aug 2, 2014)

FailCuber said:


> Congrats to Louis who broke NAR for Megaminx



By 3 and a half seconds as well... wow.


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 2, 2014)

megaminxwin said:


> By 3 and a half seconds as well... wow.



Interesting, Only Simon has ever gotten a 50 or 49. Everyone else seemed to skip past it and never gone back.


----------



## megaminxwin (Aug 2, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Interesting, Only Simon has ever gotten a 50 or 49. Everyone else seemed to skip past it and never gone back.



Uh... might want to check that again.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 2, 2014)

megaminxwin said:


> Uh... might want to check that again.


No, he's right, isn't he?


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 2, 2014)

megaminxwin said:


> Uh... might want to check that again.



Perhaps I am blind but, no I don't think so. I mean 50.xx or 49.xx btw.


----------



## megaminxwin (Aug 2, 2014)

I'M STUPID IGNORE ME D:


----------



## FailCuber (Aug 2, 2014)

megaminxwin said:


> By 3 and a half seconds as well... wow.


Yeah... that's a lot.


----------



## mycube (Aug 2, 2014)

Wow Vincent Sheu did very well in the first two FMC attempts  22 and 23 is a very good basic for a ridiculous mean.


----------



## FailCuber (Aug 2, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Perhaps I am blind but, no I don't think so. I mean 50.xx or 49.xx btw.



Are you talking about WR? We are talking about NAR.


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 2, 2014)

FailCuber said:


> Are you talking about WR? We are talking about NAR.


I was talking about the large jump in the NAR.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Aug 2, 2014)

Feliks 4x4 OcR average, 28.47!


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 2, 2014)

mycube said:


> Wow Vincent Sheu did very well in the first two FMC attempts  22 and 23 is a very good basic for a ridiculous mean.



WR is his as long as he gets 30 or below in 3rd attempt


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Aug 2, 2014)

Kevin Hays, surprise 27.32 4x4 USA NR!


----------



## Username (Aug 2, 2014)

Genius4Jesus said:


> Kevin Hays, surprise 27.32 4x4 USA NR!



Barely beating KC3's NR single moments earlier too


----------



## megaminxwin (Aug 2, 2014)

Genius4Jesus said:


> Kevin Hays, surprise 27.32 4x4 USA NR!



By 0.01... wow.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Aug 2, 2014)

first ever official sub 50 5x5 single: 48.42 Feliks Zemdegs


----------



## David Zemdegs (Aug 2, 2014)

Feliks 48.42 5x5 WR - I wish I was there to film it!


----------



## slinky773 (Aug 2, 2014)

fazdad said:


> Feliks 48.42 5x5 WR - I wish I was there to film it!



Wow! Congrats fazdad and fazrulz, alike!


----------



## newtonbase (Aug 2, 2014)

Well done Feliks. Let's hope he's got a couple more WRs in the tank. 

You must be proud fazdad.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Aug 2, 2014)

Just a quickie, how many WR'S has Feliks broken in total now? Last I checked it was around 60 o.0


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Aug 2, 2014)

Julian David: 3.91 Pyraminx Canadian NR average.

GJ!


----------



## David Zemdegs (Aug 2, 2014)

PeelingStickers said:


> Just a quickie, how many WR'S has Feliks broken in total now? Last I checked it was around 60 o.0


I maintain it on his Wiki page - I'll update it when the results are official on the WCA website
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Feliks_Zemdegs


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 2, 2014)

50.16 as well, I didn't notice that


----------



## FailCuber (Aug 2, 2014)

wow that 5x5 wr is faster yuwr.


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 2, 2014)

onice Antoine OH 12.14 avg


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 2, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> onice Antoine OH 12.14 avg



Last solve (10.9x) was damn near a +2 also


----------



## PeelingStickers (Aug 3, 2014)

Feliks beats Louis by 0.06 seconds to snatch the megaminx title :3


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 3, 2014)

fazdad said:


> Feliks 48.42 5x5 WR - I wish I was there to film it!



His avg was so close WR too.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Aug 3, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> His avg was so close WR too.



That would have been cool to see him take the WR for both in one round. First sub-50 official Grats Feliks.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Aug 3, 2014)

Antoine what happened in the clock final?!


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Aug 3, 2014)

*Rash of theft at US Nationals 2014*

Yup, always happens, always will, but there should be some way to,pevent this.

I set my 4x4 on the drop off table today, waited for one hour without an attempt, to find out that the cube and the scorecard were stolen.

Anyone else have a story?

How to prevent this in the future:


- Take your bag with you at all times. At my last competition, a 2x2 was stolen because I left it in a bag on a chair. {It was a crappy one anyway.}

- For organizers, or probably tomorrow or something, take the dropoff tables and put them next to scrambling tables. Might have more tightspace, but at least it can be watched over.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 3, 2014)

wtf? Serious?


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Aug 3, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Aug 3, 2014)

can someone explain to me what happened in the 4x4 first round? like heats were out of order and at different stages and wat XD i'm not *****ing about, i'm genuinely curious


----------



## brandbest1 (Aug 3, 2014)

Nathan Dwyer said:


> can someone explain to me what happened in the 4x4 first round? like heats were out of order and at different stages and wat XD i'm not *****ing about, i'm genuinely curious



Are you acting surprised? It clearly says it on the schedule.


----------



## 10461394944000 (Aug 3, 2014)

did vincent get fmc average wr?


----------



## goodatthis (Aug 3, 2014)

Probably, but the last scramble was so-so, not amazing, but not terrible like the second.


----------



## Julian (Aug 3, 2014)

I heard that he got a sub-30 but wasn't able to write it down in time --> DNF :/

e: apparently not


----------



## brian724080 (Aug 3, 2014)

Who would steal the scorecard?


----------



## kcl (Aug 3, 2014)

Friend of mine lost a black Moyu aolong.. Seems to be one kid behind it


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 3, 2014)

Rash?

In one case, a competitor thought someone else took their cube, but it turned out they their cube was probably just placed on someone else's scorecard by accident. LSC Reception has a whole bunch of cubes at their lost & found.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Aug 3, 2014)

Lucas Garron said:


> Rash?
> 
> In one case, a competitor thought someone else took their cube, but it turned out they their cube was probably just placed on someone else's scorecard by accident. LSC Reception has a whole bunch of cubes at their lost & found.




Nope, I placed my cube on the scorecard and walked to the waiting area. One hour later, 4x4 was done, and I asked about the puzzle. The staff started looking around, but no avail. 

The scorecard was missing as well. After speaking to Kian, it was concluded that the puzzle was stolen and the person might have taken the scorecard so it would look like I was getting it scrambled or something.

I am still very thankful I was able to attempt 4x4 while Square-1 was just starting!


----------



## MineKB (Aug 3, 2014)

Lucas Garron said:


> Rash?
> 
> In one case, a competitor thought someone else took their cube, but it turned out they their cube was probably just placed on someone else's scorecard by accident. LSC Reception has a whole bunch of cubes at their lost & found.



That must suck if a lot of the cubes are similar looking and have no custom center cap sticker. 

Thank god I never registered in time.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 3, 2014)

> Antoine what happened in the clock final?!


9.52: Bunch of lockups and overturns
DNF: 7.36, off by one dial
DNF: 11.72 (I think) Totally botched the solve, then overturned the last move
8.6x: Meh solve
DNF: 6.77, overturned the last move

I would have got 2nd place if the DNFs were solved.


Also, that OH second round is pretty funny 
I led by over 2 seconds, and there was only one other person who got a single faster than my average xD


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 3, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Friend of mine lost a black Moyu aolong.. Seems to be one kid behind it



There was one left at our table at 6:50 PM...

Also, somebody took my stackmat and I saw one available so I took it. Just look to see if its my name on it. Ill give you yours.


----------



## kcl (Aug 3, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> There was one left at our table at 6:50 PM...
> 
> Also, somebody took my stackmat and I saw one available so I took it. Just look to see if its my name on it. Ill give you yours.



Wasn't here, I checked.


----------



## Mr Cubism (Aug 3, 2014)

fazdad said:


> Feliks 48.42 5x5 WR - I wish I was there to film it!



Epic epic EPIC!


----------



## Ninja Storm (Aug 3, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Also, that OH second round is pretty funny
> I led by over 2 seconds, and there was only one other person who got a single faster than my average xD



Don't remind me about that round. Ever. It didn't exist.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Aug 3, 2014)

The hardest thing is the timezone. I go to sleep just an hour before the last day starts and wake up when its all done and dusted.


----------



## megaminxwin (Aug 3, 2014)

fazdad said:


> The hardest thing is the timezone. I go to sleep just an hour before the last day starts and wake up when its all done and dusted.



Go get some tea, it's the last day, you might as well stay up.


----------



## Iggy (Aug 3, 2014)

12.83 Square-1 NAR average by Brandon Lin. Also, 12.83 NR single by Feliks


----------



## PeelingStickers (Aug 3, 2014)

Christopher Olson wins 6x6x6 with a mean of 0.02 seconds and a single of 0.01 seconds, congrats chris!

congrats faz for winning 6x6, beating hays by almost 3 seconds


----------



## Pro94 (Aug 3, 2014)

So fast Chris!


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 3, 2014)

Wow, Kevin Hays didn't win 6x6. I'm going to guess he was too cocky!


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 3, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> I'm going to guess he was too cocky!



I don't know about that. But he is still US champion.


----------



## megaminxwin (Aug 3, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> I don't know about that. But he is still US champion.



Nah, Chris Olson is. 0.02 mean of 3 is going to be hard to beat.


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 3, 2014)

Drew brads 3x3 NAR Single


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 3, 2014)

I beat mats at 3x3 round 2 :O


----------



## 10461394944000 (Aug 3, 2014)

drew brads 5.97? wow


----------



## Iggy (Aug 3, 2014)

wtf Drew

vgj, can't wait for the video


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Aug 3, 2014)

Yes drew you did it! As this Guy said in comments !


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 3, 2014)

Holy **** I got 3rd 3x3 round 2... wat


----------



## EMI (Aug 3, 2014)

Also a 12.27 OH average by Faz, good job. Would have been world record just a few weeks ago.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Aug 3, 2014)

wow drew, almost 8 seconds between the fastest and slowest solve o.0


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Aug 3, 2014)

Is the award thingy going to be streamed live?


----------



## 10461394944000 (Aug 3, 2014)

2x2 semi final wow you all suck


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 3, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> 2x2 semi final wow you all suck



lol I can't imagine the scrambles being _that_ bad.


----------



## slinky773 (Aug 3, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> lol I can't imagine the scrambles being _that_ bad.



:| Neither can I. What happened?

On the other hand, the lineup for the finals seems pretty fair.


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Aug 3, 2014)

GJ Drew! Deserved it


----------



## cuboy63 (Aug 3, 2014)

Congrats Drew. full step?


----------



## PeelingStickers (Aug 3, 2014)

9.89 avg qualifies for the final, slightly slower than the 9.67 for worlds.

EDIT: Feliks has won 5x5, 6x6 and 7x7 now. He's looking likely to win 3x3 and 4x4 as well with an outside shot at 2x2. Could he pull off the sextuple sweep from 2 through 7?

EDIT 2: Congrats to Rami who wins skewb with a 4.96 avg!

EDIT 3: Feliks wins 4x4, only 2x2, 3x3 and OH left for him.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Aug 3, 2014)

Trying to follow this by hitting refresh on the results screens. Doesnt quite capture the atmosphere...


----------



## kcl (Aug 3, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> lol I can't imagine the scrambles being _that_ bad.



they were.



cuboy63 said:


> Congrats Drew. full step?



8 move T COLL (the lefty one) with some AUF was LL


----------



## PeelingStickers (Aug 3, 2014)

fazdad said:


> Trying to follow this by hitting refresh on the results screens. Doesnt quite capture the atmosphere...



did you pull the all-nighter in the end?


----------



## AlexMaass (Aug 3, 2014)

wow wtf drew this is the best competition of your life

pyraminx finals was really close, if it wasn't for the 2 sixes I got I would've podiumed ;-;


----------



## David Zemdegs (Aug 3, 2014)

PeelingStickers said:


> did you pull the all-nighter in the end?


No - I got up just as the 5x5 results were coming in.


----------



## 10461394944000 (Aug 3, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> 8 move T COLL (the lefty one) with some AUF was LL



is there an video?


----------



## kcl (Aug 3, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> is there an video?



yes


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 3, 2014)

Even if you knew full EG, were the scrambles really that hard? o_o


----------



## PeelingStickers (Aug 3, 2014)

Mats wins 3OH, 0.01 seconds too slow for the 13.37 average


----------



## supercavitation (Aug 3, 2014)

No one on the OH Podium is from the US...


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 3, 2014)

I know this question has probably been asked liked a thousand times, but is there at least live stream for the final? If there is can someone give me a link please?


----------



## dbax0999 (Aug 3, 2014)

Live updates for 3x3 finals can be found here: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1F_ywkCdCcNvFU9DZyc_fHumTDKFRvg5LsWLLUo-kSD4/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 3, 2014)

dbax0999 said:


> Live updates for 3x3 finals can be found here: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1F_ywkCdCcNvFU9DZyc_fHumTDKFRvg5LsWLLUo-kSD4/edit?usp=sharing



thank you!


----------



## Ollie (Aug 3, 2014)

Rowe ftw


----------



## David Zemdegs (Aug 3, 2014)

dbax0999 said:


> Live updates for 3x3 finals can be found here: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1F_ywkCdCcNvFU9DZyc_fHumTDKFRvg5LsWLLUo-kSD4/edit?usp=sharing


That's great - thanks heaps!


----------



## PeelingStickers (Aug 3, 2014)

gogogogo Scramble 1


----------



## Erik (Aug 3, 2014)

dbax0999 said:


> Live updates for 3x3 finals can be found here: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1F_ywkCdCcNvFU9DZyc_fHumTDKFRvg5LsWLLUo-kSD4/edit?usp=sharing



I like how it says KC3 for Kevin Costello III

So far: 
Keaton EllisUSA9.788.209.2111.5312.09


Ouch.... must be a huge crowd!


----------



## Meep (Aug 3, 2014)

Kevin Hays #notlast


----------



## PeelingStickers (Aug 3, 2014)

#CollinForPodium


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 3, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Rowe ftw



QFT


----------



## RobertFontaine (Aug 3, 2014)

real time spreadsheet... The WCA isn't terribly interested in growing the "sport".


----------



## PeelingStickers (Aug 3, 2014)

RobertFontaine said:


> real time spreadsheet... The WCA isn't terribly interested in growing the "sport".


Now with added chat!


----------



## newtonbase (Aug 3, 2014)

I'm watching a spreadsheet for entertainment and enjoying it. What is the world coming to?


----------



## teller (Aug 3, 2014)

newtonbase said:


> I'm watching a spreadsheet for entertainment and enjoying it. What is the world coming to?


Same here. It's still kind of exciting.


----------



## RobertFontaine (Aug 3, 2014)

A twitch.tv stream and someone actually acting as a spokes person. A few interviews. Reviews of the vendors... Could have easily been done well.


----------



## slinky773 (Aug 3, 2014)

RobertFontaine said:


> A twitch.tv stream and someone actually acting as a spokes person. A few interviews. Reviews of the vendors... Could have easily been done well.



Dude, stop complaining and WATCH THE SPREADSHEET!!! *stares at screen as David enters times*


----------



## PeelingStickers (Aug 3, 2014)

RobertFontaine said:


> A twitch.tv stream and someone actually acting as a spokes person. A few interviews. Reviews of the vendors... Could have easily been done well.



This was tried at worlds...

"CAN YOU PLEASE MOVE OUT OF THE WAY OF THE CAMERA"

and in the chat:

"BibleThump"


----------



## PeelingStickers (Aug 3, 2014)

Congrats to Collin who is the 2014 USA Champion!


----------



## EMI (Aug 3, 2014)

Collin Burns is Champion btw

edit: damn


----------



## cubingallday (Aug 3, 2014)

Collin has 3rd locked in


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 3, 2014)

-Assuming Mats and Feliks do as expected, Rowe will have gotten 4th place. I think that's great.
Edit: Podium!

-What is with Solve 5 being sooo bad?


----------



## dbax0999 (Aug 3, 2014)

Feliks needs a 7.94 or on his last solve less to win


----------



## Carrot (Aug 3, 2014)

LolCollinBurns


----------



## (X) (Aug 3, 2014)

Collin beat him!


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 3, 2014)

*COLLIN BURNS WINS US NATIONALS 2014!*

2) fazrulz1

3) RoweHess


----------



## slinky773 (Aug 3, 2014)

WAT GJ COLLIN!!!

Podium is Collin, Feliks, and Rowe. GJ to all!


----------



## Ollie (Aug 3, 2014)

omgosh


----------



## Forte (Aug 3, 2014)

OMG MOST HYPE THING EVER


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 3, 2014)

Protip: Be colour neutral


----------



## PeelingStickers (Aug 3, 2014)

Apparently this is the first time since Worlds 2011 that Feliks has lost a round of 3x3


----------



## Username (Aug 3, 2014)

GJ Collin!


----------



## DeeDubb (Aug 3, 2014)

Congrats Collin!


----------



## newtonbase (Aug 3, 2014)

Only the 2nd time Faz has been beaten in 3x3 I think?


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 3, 2014)

COLLINS CLAP! CLAP! CLAP! , COLLINS CLAP! CLAP! CLAP! , COLIINS CLAP! CLAP! CLAP!


----------



## MarcelP (Aug 3, 2014)

It was exciting to watch. Congrats to Collin!


----------



## thatboyahcubah (Aug 3, 2014)

GRATZ COLLIN


----------



## moralsh (Aug 3, 2014)

Yeah, very exciting! Congrats Collin!


----------



## Stefan (Aug 3, 2014)

IamWEB said:


> -What is with Solve 5 being sooo bad?



No idea, but made me think of a statistic, taking the best for each scramble:

7.56 by Lucas
(6.31) by Feliks
7.40 by Feliks
(8.26) by Collin and Mats
8.21 by Lucas
----
7.72 average


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 3, 2014)

Stefan said:


> No idea, but made me think of a statistic, taking the best for each scramble:
> 
> 7.56 by Lucas
> (6.31) by Feliks
> ...



Not too bad for Nationals Finals solves.


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 3, 2014)

His first competition was in the same place 4 years ago: Liberty Science center. A nice thought.

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010BURN01


----------



## Chree (Aug 3, 2014)

Good time for a new best official average. Good job Collin!


----------



## 10461394944000 (Aug 3, 2014)

congratulations feliks on getting (at least) 1 of each medal in 3x3


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 3, 2014)

This is actually the first time Feliks has placed 2nd. He was placed 3rd at Worlds 2011.


----------



## newtonbase (Aug 3, 2014)

Faz had the best mean of 5.


----------



## thatboyahcubah (Aug 3, 2014)

newtonbase said:


> Faz had the best mean of 5.



sucks that doesn't count


----------



## Iggy (Aug 3, 2014)

Wow good job Collin!


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 3, 2014)

Feliks didn't win?!...hmm...
Drew 5.97 3x3 single!!! Congrats! 
Congrats Jacob for coming 3rd in 4x4!
Mats won OH?!
I guess Chris didn't get that 2x2 WR he said he'd get...
Faz got 2 WR's, 6 CR's and 1 NR... is that a record in itself?



fazdad said:


> Trying to follow this by hitting refresh on the results screens. Doesnt quite capture the atmosphere...



I gave up and went to bed.



kclejeune said:


> yes



Sweet!



PeelingStickers said:


> Apparently this is the first time since Worlds 2011 that Feliks has lost a round of 3x3



Don't doubt it 



10461394944000 said:


> congratulations feliks on getting (at least) 1 of each medal in 3x3



lol



newtonbase said:


> Faz had the best mean of 5.



Really? Interesting...


----------



## Bryan Chia (Aug 3, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> Feliks didn't win?!...hmm...
> Drew 5.97 3x3 single!!! Congrats!
> Congrats Jacob for coming 3rd in 4x4!
> Mats won OH?!
> ...



I was actually expecting Antoine to be the 1st in OH & Feliks to be 1st in 3x3
but great job anyway Mats & Collin


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 3, 2014)

bleh finalists room was so cold. I'll upload the 5.97 later, I don't even know how...yeah I totally freaked out.


----------



## kcl (Aug 3, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> Even if you knew full EG, were the scrambles really that hard? o_o



I know EG1 and CLL, it was just bad.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 3, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> bleh finalists room was so cold. I'll upload the 5.97 later, I don't even know how...yeah I totally freaked out.



Beats your old PB by 2.46 seconds.


----------



## AlexMaass (Aug 3, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> bleh finalists room was so cold. I'll upload the 5.97 later, I don't even know how...yeah I totally freaked out.


I bet Collin won cus he had 2 jackets


----------



## brandbest1 (Aug 3, 2014)

Time to do my first DYK:

-Feliks got second?
-Team Canada?
-Yoshinator is a super hyper kid?
-#YearOfTheWalker2014?
-3BLD podium was hilarious?
-Drew Brads 5.97? (Didn't get to see it cuz 4BLD)

Yeah I'm pretty bad at this.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Aug 3, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> I know EG1 and CLL, it was just bad.



Does anyone have the scramble?


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Aug 4, 2014)

DYK?

FELIKSLOSTLOL? [ok not lol, just referencing the stereotype prediction]?
Drew Brads got first sub six in US?
I'm nicer in real life?
I look older in real life?
MMAP thinks that V-Cubes is buying out Shengshou?
Chris didn't get WR like he said he would?
My timer fell off the table which caused me to DNF the solve?
My intro could not be used as a walk-in song because it was too high pitched?
FELIKSLOSTLOL?
Noah Arthurs didn't show up this year?
The shock that Feliks lost was like Undertaker losing at Wrestlemania? [lol]
I confronted Brest?
I confronted Sarah?
This was the first time I didn't get banned before a competition?
Josh and I promoted #YearOfTheWalker2014 but Walker didn't hear us?


----------



## kcl (Aug 4, 2014)

DYK: 

I suck. This is my skewb final. 
6.74+, 4.92, 5.63, 5.14, 7.20+


----------



## cubingallday (Aug 4, 2014)

So now that US Nationals 2014 is over, where is US Nationals 2015 gonna be?


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 4, 2014)

Most likely China.

@Kennan: At least you *know* without the +2s, it wouldn't be good enough to win (but good enough to podium, I know)


----------



## brandbest1 (Aug 4, 2014)

The central theme of this Nationals:

NO FLASH PHOTOGRAPHY.



Post-Nats: Gotta Facebook friend all these amazing people I met, and I gotta edit these vids.


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 4, 2014)

DYK:

While we were in the back room waiting to start, I ushered Mats away from everybody, and I asked him (seriously) what he was doing that he thought would let him beat Feliks, or that would give him the edge, and he said:

"Nothing man, Feliks is gonna win, he's so good"

And yet Feliks got burned, by Collin Burns.

I have way more, but nothing can top that.


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 4, 2014)

cubingallday said:


> So now that US Nationals 2014 is over, where is US Nationals 2015 gonna be?



We didnt know until early December for this year, so we can wait on that 

E:

DYK:

I love Jacob?
...Despite the fact that I cant practice events without him yelling at me for not doing Team BLD?
I cant dedicate winnings to anybody?
...Despite the fact that was my motivation to do well / turn fast in skewb?
Best reaction ever in Drew's 5.97?
I am still more shaky in feet than 2x2 amd skewb, or anything else?
...Despite the fact that I don't practice it anymore?
The venue is confusing?
Sammy is really cool in real life?
...Despite the fact that he has 15 bans here, and counting?
Lucas and me are relatives?
...Despite the fact that we were born a month apart, meaning that must've been, well, interesting?
I only cried once the entire competion?
...Despite the fact that it was because I broke my skewb, but I then got Logan's and took first place with a great average?
I lied about a counting six AND high four AND high three in 2x2 round 3?
...Despite the fact that people got ticked at me for it? 
Kennan was HAPPY after 3x3?! 
... Despite the fact that he got two +2s in skewb final that screwed him over?
Replacing shengshou ball bearing springs with lanlan helps?
...Despite the fact that I don't even have a shengshou?
I like singing songs behind the artist of the song and then running away?
MixBooth is accurate?
I didnt even win a single 2x2 round?
Lucas is clearly the best in comp?
...Despite the fact that Chris is better when he doesn't screw up?
I'm adorable?
DTFT I'm not?
I just made a new acronym, DTFT = Despite the Fact That?


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 4, 2014)

What does DYK mean?...


----------



## AlexMaass (Aug 4, 2014)

ToastyKen said:


> I made a 360 degree/180 degree vertical photosphere from the center of the finals area.
> 
> Here's a preview, but open the link to get a version you can pan by dragging!
> Pannable version
> ...


damn that makes me wanna get good at 3x3


----------



## ToastyKen (Aug 4, 2014)

I made a 360 degree/180 degree vertical photosphere from the center of the finals area.

You can pan it by dragging!


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 4, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> What does DYK mean?...



DYK...

That DYK means "Did You Know"?


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 4, 2014)

brandbest1 said:


> The central theme of this Nationals:
> 
> NO FLASH PHOTOGRAPHY.



Oh so they kept the theme from the last couple of years then


----------



## brandbest1 (Aug 4, 2014)

uberCuber said:


> Oh so they kept the theme from the last couple of years then



This was my first Nationals so I wouldn't have known.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Aug 4, 2014)

DYK:

I beat a whole bunch of PRs?
2x2 semifinal scrambles were AWFUL?
No one claps for actual good singles?
People clapped for average Lucas 2x2 solves?
Feliks chose Vance Joy for his finals song? <3
I got a 5 lol single but could've been a 2 if I know to skoob?
Patrick Ponce solved his first skoob?
I had the shortest name there?
No American podiumed for OH?
Drew has the best reactions?
I still suck at OH?
I still suck at Skoob?
I suck at FMC?
Logan finally got Chris Naked?
Lunch lines sucked?
Mountain Dew gets good times?
Feliks high-fived me?
Jacob sucks at Team BLD?
Logan has a whole bunch of pictures of Pi?
I finally beat my 2x2 single after 2 years?
Feliks didn't get the cube in frame during his 5x5 WR solve?
Yoshi's last name is pronounced Hyootnik?
Saying "ZedBLL" instead of "ZBLL" doesn't make necessarily make you Canadian?
I turn slowly at comps?
All of my 4x4 second round solves had DP?
My Pyraminx sucks?
Rami wanted to dedicate his win to Yoshi's brother?


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 4, 2014)

brandbest1 said:


> This was my first Nationals so I wouldn't have known.



Yeah every few minutes was either "audience step back from the competitors" or "no flash photography" for both weekends :s


----------



## Ninja Storm (Aug 4, 2014)

Erik said:


> I like how it says KC3 for Kevin Costello III
> 
> So far:
> Keaton EllisUSA9.788.209.2111.5312.09
> ...



I was so nervous :c


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 4, 2014)

ToastyKen said:


> I made a 360 degree/180 degree vertical photosphere from the center of the finals area.
> 
> You can pan it by dragging!



It's... it's beautiful!
Cube on the top. <3


----------



## Vincents (Aug 4, 2014)

IamWEB said:


> It's... it's beautiful!
> Cube on the top. <3



LOL I saw you making this and ducked under you; probably shouldn't have


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 4, 2014)

So now I've managed to be runner-up to US champion for pyraminx for five years in a row. 2010, 2011, and 2012 to Felix Lee; and 2013 and now 2014 to Drew.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 4, 2014)

rickcube said:


> So now I've managed to be runner-up to US champion for pyraminx for five years in a row. 2010, 2011, and 2012 to Felix Lee; and 2013 and now 2014 to Drew.



Pretty cool, yet you've never come 2nd in the 1st/2nd round at any Nationals.

I've never won Pyra at Australia nationals, you've come closer to 1st at US nats on average than I have to 1st at Aus nats


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 4, 2014)

Wow. Congrats to Collin Burns! I hella wish I was there to experience this comp in person. 
#Nats2012andWorlds2013 5eva.


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 4, 2014)

I bet you guys didn't see that one coming. 

I certainly didn't.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Aug 4, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> We didnt know until early December for this year, so we can wait on that
> 
> E:
> 
> ...




Yay!

Oh it was 13 bans by the way.


----------



## Bob (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks to all who attended. We hope you had a great time (even if it seemed like I was mean at the competition, I assure you that I was just very busy.)


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Aug 4, 2014)

Bob said:


> Thanks to all who attended. We hope you had a great time (even if it seemed like I was mean at the competition, I assure you that I was just very busy.)



Please come run at my competition. 



> The venue sucked ass



My thoughts on the venue and my experience with it:


The venue's setup and everything about it sucked. I understand it was the 40 year anniversary and this huge exhibit and all, but the fact that spectators had to PAY TO GET IN, was complete ********. There should have honestly been passes printed out for spectators attending the competition with competitors, restricting you to the competitors area.

The lighting screwed up my recognition, especially with the Grooviks Cube flashing 1000 times. The flash photography screwed some people over. Being that close to a crowd pulling over to watch was annoying, and I was distracted quite a bit by some spectators. For instance, during 3x3, I could not concentrate because of some non-cuber parent shouting "DODODODODODO"

The venue was a bit too crowded, and I tripped over a couple of bags, a tripod, and a little kid's shoe.

There were no places to sit and some of us had to end up practicing on the floor.

Noticed a lot of table touching [Against WCA Regs]

Someone picked up my mega piece after being told not to do so, and brought it to Bob, causing me to DNF.

People were screaming and being a bit distracting

The dropoff table was a bad idea, causing multiple cubes to get stolen.


----------



## Kit Clement (Aug 4, 2014)

RobertFontaine said:


> A twitch.tv stream and someone actually acting as a spokes person. A few interviews. Reviews of the vendors... Could have easily been done well.



Hah, "easily."

Internet was too slow to do any streaming there, but we did try (even tried a mobile hotspot). As for the other random crap you mentioned, I believe commentary/interviews were tried before and they were a massive failure/never took off from the start.


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 4, 2014)

My opinion of the venue:

-Lighting was fine.
-Noise levels were loud, but constant (which is fine).
-The competition area was crowded, but there was plenty of space to chill and hang out.
-If you really wanted to watch a solve, it wasn't that hard to find somewhere to see it from.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Aug 4, 2014)

Noahaha said:


> My opinion of the venue:
> 
> -Lighting was fine.
> -Noise levels were loud, but constant (which is fine).
> ...



I got shoved quite a bit so people could watch 7x7 finals. Then again, I could have simply gone upstairs.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Aug 4, 2014)

Noahaha said:


> My opinion of the venue:
> 
> -Lighting was fine.
> -Noise levels were loud, but constant (which is fine).
> ...



-Lighting was okay, but the blue and green stages had a definite advantage over the end of the red stage, where it was really crazy yellow light.
-Yeah noise wasn't too bad.
-There was space, but there weren't many tables or chairs. When staff tried to enforce that the tables were for cafe guests only(I'm glad they gave up trying), it only got worse.
-Going into the competition area was miserable, though. The entrances weren't clearly marked and people were always crowding them.


----------



## Dene (Aug 4, 2014)

haha wee fazzles completely bombed it and still got 2nd.


----------



## brandbest1 (Aug 4, 2014)

I have to say that the lighting at some of the practice tables was horrible. For some tables, that is.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 4, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> I've never won Pyra at Australia nationals, you've come closer to 1st at US nats on average than I have to 1st at Aus nats



Really? I'm sure you'll win this year 



collinbxyz said:


> I bet you guys didn't see that one coming.
> 
> I certainly didn't.



lol


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 4, 2014)

strakerak said:


> ...the fact that spectators had to PAY TO GET IN, was complete ********. There should have honestly been passes printed out for spectators attending the competition with competitors, restricting you to the competitors area.


...Maybe I don't understand what "publicly accessible" means, but didn't that violate https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/regulations/#8a6 (An official WCA competition must: Be publicly accessible.)


----------



## hcfong (Aug 4, 2014)

"publicly accessible" is not necessarily the same as freely accessible or free entrance. I have been to competitions where I had to pay to get into the venue, like Essen. Publicly accessible just means that it must be held in a place where the general public has access to. For example, having a comp in a theme park is okay, because it's accessible for the general public, as long as they pay the entrance fee. Having a competition in let's say the headquarters of the CIA would not be okay, because obviously only people with certain privileges can get in there.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 4, 2014)

hcfong said:


> Having a competition in let's say the headquarters of the CIA would not be okay



They'd probably have the technology for great live streams, though, and each competitor could have their own interrogation room and be undistracted by the spectators behind the one-way-mirror.


----------



## newtonbase (Aug 4, 2014)

Nobody would have their cubes nicked either.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 4, 2014)

Vincents said:


> LOL I saw you making this and ducked under you; probably shouldn't have



?

Was this directed at Kenny?


----------



## Mr Cubism (Aug 4, 2014)

Nobody recorded Faz 48.42??


----------



## Bob (Aug 4, 2014)

strakerak said:


> Someone picked up my mega piece after being told not to do so, and brought it to Bob, causing me to DNF.



Not quite true. The judge for the adjacent station returned to see a piece on the table. She picked it up and asked me why it was there and I told her to put it back and pointed to you looking for pieces. She put it back where she found it and you could not find it because you were looking on the floor. I have serious doubts that you would have been able to solve that puzzle within the 5 minute time limit anyway, since your time was already 4:00+ and there was quite a few pieces out of place.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Aug 4, 2014)

Yeah, I know. I couldnt find the pieces after the pop at aroubd 2:30


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 4, 2014)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=USNationals2014

Podium WR, and 497 competitors!


----------



## Sessinator (Aug 4, 2014)

Just checked my bag and it looks like an extra stackmat timer ended up there. This must have happened on the third day, because I packed by cubing bag that morning and there wasn't an extra timer then. I only timed my solves at one or two tables that day, so this wasn't picked up off of some random table. There isn't a name on it, but there are a couple distinctive marks on the timer screen, and the timer is set in a certain time zone. If you are missing a timer, and the description matches up with what I see and where I was, I would be happy to reunite you with it!


----------



## goodatthis (Aug 4, 2014)

Overall thoughts on Nats:

3x3 finals were crazy, when Faz did his last solve, the whole place went into mass confusion, and we found out Collin won! Biggest upset I've ever seen in cubing recently. Great job to Collin!

Venue had some strong points and weak points. Although it seemed like the light was bad, I could see just fine and could barely notice while solving. Overcrowding was a big problem on the first day, with all of the camp kids roaming around. On several occasions they would cut lines, block competitors from getting places they needed to be, etc. As many times as Kian said NO FLASH PHOTGRAPHY, people did it anyway, and that really bugged me. People also couldn't fathom the idea that this is important to people, Louis Cormier's dad had to get through the crowd to record his son, and one guy (non cuber) got angry. The LSC people would not let the cubers sit at the tables of the competition area, they said it was for cafe guests only, yet they had a huge cafeteria and other rooms where people could sit. I (and other cubers) didn't pay a hefty sum of money to have people who have many other seating options take our place. Also it was pretty noisy during 3BLD. 

Now for the strong points:

The long event area was nice, it was very well lit and quiet. The setup for the main and side stage was good as well, they had plenty of seats and stations, there was almost never a backlog. They were able to scramble and run cubes to the stations really fast, my 2x2 round was over in a matter of about 3-4 minutes (maybe more, maybe less, I wasn't paying attention). There were lots of other aspects in which the competition was well organized, so I applaud the judging team on that.

Honestly though, the shortcomings of this competition had nothing to do with the organizing team, they did a great job.


EDIT: also Sammy is actually pretty cool in real life, he told MMAP that Vcubes bought out Shengshou and apparently he was telling his fanboys that. Funniest part of the comp I have to say xD


----------



## TDM (Aug 4, 2014)

That's a lot of records for one comp  Maybe the most of any comp? It was enough to fill up the height my screen...


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 4, 2014)

Scrambles please? I'm interested in the FMC, 2x2x2 semis and 3x3x3 finals


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 4, 2014)

I'll write more up later, but I'm incredibly unhappy with many competitors from this competition. I've never seen such bad sportsmanship/bad attitudes at one comp.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Aug 4, 2014)

lol 3 - 11 sec avg's in final round when there were no sup-10 avgs for top 16 in semi-final.

EDIT: And wow @ Vincent Sheu's 25 FMC avg WR. WOW. 22,23,30.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 4, 2014)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> lol 3 - 11 sec avg's in final round when there were no sup-10 avgs for top 16 in semi-final.



I don't get it. Is that somehow surprising or unusual?


----------



## Amress (Aug 4, 2014)

Sessinator said:


> Just checked my bag and it looks like an extra stackmat timer ended up there. This must have happened on the third day, because I packed by cubing bag that morning and there wasn't an extra timer then. I only timed my solves at one or two tables that day, so this wasn't picked up off of some random table. There isn't a name on it, but there are a couple distinctive marks on the timer screen, and the timer is set in a certain time zone. If you are missing a timer, and the description matches up with what I see and where I was, I would be happy to reunite you with it!



I think the stackmat timer may be mine, considering that we were sitting at the same table quite a bit. Is the timer a v3? If it is, it is probably mine.


----------



## Sessinator (Aug 4, 2014)

Amress said:


> I think the stackmat timer may be mine, considering that we were sitting at the same table quite a bit. Is the timer a v3? If it is, it is probably mine.



Unfortunately it is not, though I wish you the best in finding your timer!


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 4, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> I'll write more up later, but I'm incredibly unhappy with many competitors from this competition. I've never seen such bad sportsmanship/bad attitudes at one comp.



Wait, what happened? Did I do something? What did others do?



Sessinator said:


> Unfortunately it is not, though I wish you the best in finding your timer!



Pro timer? Might be mine.

E: 2x2 semis didnt have garbage scrambles. They were bad, but not impossible to sub 2.2 or something


----------



## Kit Clement (Aug 4, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> I'll write more up later, but I'm incredibly unhappy with many competitors from this competition. I've never seen such bad sportsmanship/bad attitudes at one comp.



I imagine this discussion starts with those shouting "USA" immediately after Feliks' fifth solve. That was uncalled for.


----------



## JackJ (Aug 4, 2014)

Kit Clement said:


> I imagine this discussion starts with those shouting "USA" immediately after Feliks' fifth solve. That was uncalled for.



That's ridiculous. Whomever did that is obviously has no manners. Feliks was halfway around the world and the last thing he needed was some heckling from some rowdy teenager after a disappointing loss.


----------



## Vincents (Aug 4, 2014)

IamWEB said:


> ?
> 
> Was this directed at Kenny?



Whoops, sorry, yes it was. I posted it on his FB though.


----------



## Vincents (Aug 4, 2014)

Mr Cubism said:


> Nobody recorded Faz 48.42??



I judged this one. Someone definitely did because I watched them do it.


----------



## Vincents (Aug 4, 2014)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> lol 3 - 11 sec avg's in final round when there were no sup-10 avgs for top 16 in semi-final.
> 
> EDIT: And wow @ Vincent Sheu's 25 FMC avg WR. WOW. 22,23,30.



The first one was easy - everything came together. Tim mentioned that 8 different people had the same 27-move solve. That 27-mover differs from my solution past the 2x2x3 block - a 2x2x3 block that Jim mentioned virtually every competitor had started with in the solutions handed in before mine.

The second one was really lucky.

The third one... I'm ashamed I made a scene. I had talked to Brandon beforehand, and thought I needed "anything in the 20's". I had written down a preliminary 30, and found a FURUR'F' + PLL skip as time expired. I also hadn't checked my 30, so I thought that I had either missed it by 1, or DNF'ed the last solve and missed everything.

I only found out otherwise 4 hours later (from most of Team KOII). It was a very emotionally draining day - I didn't get any sleep and completely bombed 3x3x3 Round 2 the next morning.

There's now a video of me absolutely destroying a cube, leaving only a core with 3 out of 6 center caps still attached) on the last solve.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Aug 4, 2014)

Vincents said:


> The first one was easy - everything came together. Tim mentioned that 8 different people had the same 27-move solve. That 27-mover differs from my solution past the 2x2x3 block - a 2x2x3 block that Jim mentioned virtually every competitor had started with in the solutions handed in before mine.
> 
> The second one was really lucky.
> 
> ...



I like that 4:17 time, true dedication to finish the solve 

Congrats on the FMC WR


----------



## Evan Liu (Aug 4, 2014)

qaz said:


> View attachment 4306
> 
> gj evans


http://i.imgur.com/jkJbToO.png

gj evans




scottishcuber said:


> sub6 first solve. Maybe he just got nervous after that.


I was nervous for all solves, especially since I had gotten 5 sub-5s in <50 solves while practicing before round 1, which is crazy even for me. 
The first scramble just happened to be the best/luckiest one; could have easily gotten lower 5 / subWR... I'm still very happy that I won this time though!


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 4, 2014)

Evan Liu said:


> http://i.imgur.com/jkJbToO.png
> 
> gj evans
> 
> ...



Wow. Well you definitely deserved it. Congratulations!


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 4, 2014)

RobertFontaine said:


> A twitch.tv stream and someone actually acting as a spokes person. A few interviews. Reviews of the vendors... Could have easily been done well.



The public Internet connection was really bad at the venue throughout the entire time, and not even the private one that was used for data entry was good enough to do a live stream. I made a twitch account and had my webcam ready to stream finals, but it buffered for 15+ mins, so we figured it wasn't going to work at all and we stopped trying. 

Even if we got it to work, the view wouldn't have been great since there was a cameraman and an overhead camera on a crane that were constantly blocking the view for everyone sitting in the area. Hopefully all the videos that were taken of the finals and the awards make up for it. It was a really exciting final and it really sucks that we couldn't stream it live for people who weren't there.


----------



## goodatthis (Aug 4, 2014)

Does anyone know who exactly it was that was doing the filming? The guys with the cameras on the rolly tripod and the boom mic I think was IMAX, but what about the camera crane?


----------



## brandbest1 (Aug 4, 2014)

JackJ said:


> That's ridiculous. Whomever did that is obviously has no manners. Feliks was halfway around the world and the last thing he needed was some heckling from some rowdy teenager after a disappointing loss.



Dude I completely agree with you; during the awards when people were chanting "USA" Feliks was just mouthing "USA". I felt so bad for him


----------



## Faz (Aug 5, 2014)

brandbest1 said:


> Dude I completely agree with you; during the awards when people were chanting "USA" Feliks was just mouthing "USA". I felt so bad for him



Haha nah just to clarify - I was completely fine with all of that, I was just as excited for Collin as everyone else!

Thanks for a great comp guys - it was a little cramped, and a little dark, but heaps of fun!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 5, 2014)

I miss everyone already. Oh well, time to wait another 4 years.


----------



## Sessinator (Aug 5, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Pro timer? Might be mine.



Not a pro timer, sorry!


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Aug 5, 2014)

brandbest1 said:


> Dude I completely agree with you; during the awards when people were chanting "USA" Feliks was just mouthing "USA". I felt so bad for him



I agree it was kind of harsh, but I bandwagon quite a bit... My bad.

Any updates on the thievery? Didn't find much at reception.


----------



## rowehessler (Aug 5, 2014)

fazrulz said:


> Haha nah just to clarify - I was completely fine with all of that, I was just as excited for Collin as everyone else!
> 
> Thanks for a great comp guys - it was a little cramped, and a little dark, but heaps of fun!


Who doesn't love a good USA chant.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Aug 5, 2014)

MeMyselfAndPi


----------



## Jimmy Liu (Aug 5, 2014)

I'd like to see the 23 moves on the second solve, the scramble and solution may be fun to watch!


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Aug 5, 2014)

DYK: 

Square-1 top 4 were the same order in both rounds? 
all of square-1 top 4 have been US National Champion at some point?
no flash photography? 
Mats stole my french fry?
2nd floor balcony=almost as good as skybox?
my new average beat my old single in 3 events (5x5, 6x6, and FMC)?
i missed 5x5 final by .2 seconds?
Thompson was born in St. Lucia?
Thompson should totally pull an Emile and represent St. Lucia in the WCA?
Whoever was chanting USA USA after Feliks' last solve is a Royal A$$hat?
Feliks is a great sport for going along with the USA USA thing on the podium?
Silly Eric forgot to register?
Waffo is so ****ing hydrated?
I sat with David Adams and John Tamanas for hours without realizing who they were? 
Chris Braeidy is the best sq-1 team blind solver?
I forgot to compete in 4x4?
3BLD podium was the best thing ever?
Canadians call napkins serviettes? 
Andy Smith wins at filling out finals questionnaire?
Kevin wins at walkout song? 
John wins at popping in finals?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 5, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Also, somebody took my stackmat and I saw one available so I took it. Just look to see if its my name on it. Ill give you yours.



Seriously? An eye for an eye went out of style a long time ago. You seriously have a lot of growing up to do.



kclejeune said:


> they were.



I disagree. I do think that some people didn't get the correct scramble(s) though.


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 5, 2014)

FatBoyXPC said:


> Seriously? An eye for an eye went out of style a long time ago. You seriously have a lot of growing up to do.



Oh, that's why it got stolen. Thanks for feedback! And support!


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 5, 2014)

I have someone's October 2013 stackmat. That's the only marking on it. I'm also missing my stackmat. idk what the date was, but it has a chunk out of the upper right corner of the reset button.

If I have your stackmat or if you have mine, PM me.


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 5, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> I have someone's October 2013 stackmat. That's the only marking on it. I'm also missing my stackmat. idk what the date was, but it has a chunk out of the upper right corner of the reset button.
> 
> If I have your stackmat or if you have mine, PM me.



I have your stackmat and you have mine. We can't do anything about it at the moment, because I'm losing internet access for 3 weeks in a few hours, so we'll talk then


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 5, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Oh, that's why it got stolen. Thanks for feedback! And support!



Lol if I were to guess why it actually got stolen it's because nobody over the age 12 likes you (but that's just my opinion).

In all reality it was probably an accident. And you acted out in the most immature way, but again, that's not surprising.


----------



## goodatthis (Aug 5, 2014)

Next time I go to a big comp, I'm installing a mini LoJack into all of my cubes. Ironically, you could leave your phone on the table and no one would steal it, but you could leave your stackmat or $10 Aolong on the table and it would be stolen. It was probably just a bunch of 11 or 12 year olds that don't know right from wrong. It's pretty sad really.


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 5, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> I have someone's October 2013 stackmat. That's the only marking on it. I'm also missing my stackmat. idk what the date was, but it has a chunk out of the upper right corner of the reset button.
> 
> If I have your stackmat or if you have mine, PM me.



Did you check the name? It has some dark lettering. The front also has tape that is hard to see, but you can feel. But yeah, I'd guess it is Jacob's.



FatBoyXPC said:


> Lol if I were to guess why it actually got stolen it's because nobody over the age 12 likes you (but that's just my opinion).



Jacob


----------



## rybaby (Aug 5, 2014)

Noahaha said:


> My opinion of the venue:
> 
> -Lighting was fine.
> -Noise levels were loud, but constant (which is fine).
> ...



I disagree with most of this. The noise was okay, I guess. It was very hard to fond a spot to watch for many events, mostly due to the competing area being level with the floor, if it had been elevated everyone would have been able to see better.

There would have been plenty of space to chill out if this comp had 100 people. But that was not the case. I think most people will agree that finding tables and chairs was difficult due to the overall lack of them.


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 5, 2014)

DYK...

...Waffo is much more hydrated irl?
...No BooBoo Challenge? 
...Ryan GJew is da bes?
...But we didn't recreate the sammich picture?
...This was the first actual Nats I've been to in five years?
...Waffo woke me up at 2:00am for the room key?
...He then proceeded to run up and down the stairwell to become tired enough to sleep?
...I slept through the fire alarm soon after?
...Ramada beds are hella comfy?
...Cutie #1's "Hi" impression is flawless?
...Fresh nuggets is da bes nuggets?
...Jay McNeill so saucy?
..."A bunch of white kids" equates to one white kid, a Chinese kid, a Filipino kid, a Mexican kid, and a half-Japanese Canadian?
...Race to sub-10 40/40 at Nats '15 if I go?
...1.5 litres of Crush is nothing?
...Neither is 1.75 litres of Orangina?
...Hungry Janelle and Dan are hungry?
...Sleepy Jashmin is sleepy?
...Falling backwards into an elevator shaft would be kind of the worst thing ever?
...At least we had a giant tub of pretzels?
...I need to get an average for Square-1?
...But I don't want one that's sup-25?
...Intuitive 4BLD is really fun?
...I hadn't done FMC in literally a whole year?
...I finally met Stachu?
...He's hella dope?
...Anthony should learn skewb?
...Cold Long Event rooms are cold?
...I hate Z cases?
...My white SS skewbs sold really fast?
...Luckily they're in really good hands (except maybe Waffo's)?
...Gogo sub-5 Waffo?
...Kennan's really cool and really fast?
...Chicken doesn't scare me?
...Maybe the spaghetti a little bit?
...Brawl was cool until I got stuck with Bowser on random?
...Ramada floors are also hella comfy?
...Ryan DeLine is a busy man with many important competitions to go to?
...Skewb finals changed nearly everyone's placement from round 1 (see spoiler)?


Spoiler



...Antoine went from 1st to 6th?
...Steve went from 2nd to 9th?
...Ryan went from 3rd to 8th?
...Mason went from 4th to 2nd?
...I went from 5th to 4th?
...Kennan went from 6th to 5th?
...Rami went from 7th to 1st?
...Nathaniel went from 8th to 12th?
...Arlo went from 9th to 15th?
...Joey went from 10th to 11th?
...Drew went from 11th to 3rd?
...Mitch went from 12th to 7th?
...Lucas went from 13th to 10th?
...Kobe stayed in 14th?
...Kit went from 15th to 13th?
...AJ stayed in 16th?


...I wanted a 4 so badly in my final average?
...I ended up getting one as my placement?
...Kit's super nice?
...Lauren is too?
...But her tribe has spoken?
...No potatoes were rolled on-site?
...The exhibit was fantastic?
...The historical aspects were the best part imo?
...I still don't get how those damned 1x1x3 pens work?
...I got a hat?
...I don't wear hats?
...But I wore this one all the way home?
...9:30 on a Sunday night in NYC is still super crowded?
...Screw waiting in an hour-long line for the Empire State Building?
...You know you're into photography when you keep a taxi from turning right as you get a shot from the middle of the crosswalk?
...I tried hopping a turnstial?
...I can't hop turnstials?
...Doesn't matter, had paid transit?
...Ryan P and I are making progress at figuring out how in the world one goes about doing the second step of the Acubist skewb method?
...Ue hax has already been done before?
...We just haven't taken advantage of it?
...Cutie #1 is too polite to hop turnstials?
...Mitch isn't?
...Balancing on one foot on the PATH train isn't a good idea?
...Getting on the turnpike was only "EZ" for EZPass holders?
...Until we realised that the signage was just confusing?
...3-hour layovers in Austin are actually exciting?
...Being home is cool too?


----------



## dbax0999 (Aug 5, 2014)

DYK: 

- It took Jeremy 3 tries to scramble my clock for the first solve of finals?
- It was worth the wait, because I got a 6? 
- Feliks gave me a 7x7, so I think that means I'm sponsored by Feliks?
- There are *6* (holds out fingers) sides to a Rubik's cube? 
- We recreated the last supper with Collin as Jesus and Feliks as Judas? 
- Beth Jay? 
- Ian Scheffler is an awesome writer and you should all check out his article in The Guardian?
- The most frustrating thing about the lack of seating was that the venue was kicking people out of the open tables in the café because they were for "cafe guests only"?
- Candlewood Suites is a top tier 2-star hotel? 
- I have so many more... ?


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 5, 2014)

DYK

Mats winked at me?
Fast minxers are really chill?
Someone asked me if I was transgender?
Northern biscuits suck compared to southern biscuits?
A maxi pad is not a legal blindfold according to Sarah?



I might add more later but idk


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Aug 5, 2014)

More DYK?

Mats stole my cube?
I met two kids at Doubletree, showed them my cubes. The next day, I left the Huanying on a table, and as I started to look for it, the two were running after me saying they found the cube?
I was cubing in Times Square and someone tried selling me drugs?
I'm no longer Lady Pancake?
Eat Sleep Conquer the Streak?
Someone asked if I was Ben Whitmore?
But I replied that I was Jay Mcneill?
MMAP Still thinks V-Cubes is buying out Shengshou?
Mats was flirting with people?
Mats stole my Weilong during the meetup before Nats?
I forgot to confront the other mods on Speedsolving?


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 5, 2014)

DYK:

...Anybody can get an OLL skip if they believe?
...But it takes about 60 seconds?
...For Mats, it takes about 1 second?


----------



## thatboyahcubah (Aug 5, 2014)

dbax0999 said:


> - We recreated the last supper with Collin as Jesus and Feliks as Judas?


would have payed my college savings to see that lol


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 5, 2014)

thatboyahcubah said:


> would have payed my college savings to see that lol


----------



## kcl (Aug 5, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> View attachment 4344



pay up


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 5, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> View attachment 4344



<3 genius


----------



## PeelingStickers (Aug 5, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> View attachment 4344



Hands down the best image from this comp


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 5, 2014)

That picture is great!


----------



## rybaby (Aug 6, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> DYK:
> 
> ...Anybody can get an OLL if they believe?
> ...But it takes about 60 seconds?
> ...For Mats, it takes about 1 second?




I never get OLL. 

DYK...

...the nugget run happened?
...minus the run?
...Ranzha hates Z cases?
...I know more RSM algs than Ranzha? 
...I still don't know full CMLL? 
...Waffo doesn't even know what cube he is using?
...I fail under pressure?
...how did I fail that badly at 4BLD? 
...all of my FMCs were full step?
...with a 41.33 mean?
...I had never tried MBLD before this?
...but at least I got a success?
...we got lost every day driving?

...Andy Smith is really fast? Like really fast?
...I failed even when there was little pressure?
...Bob seems like a typical New Yorker?
...Does he ever smile?
...Rowe uses EG-1 now?
...Lucas and Rami are very different from each other?
...I never solved a Megaminx before Nats? 
...BJ stickers make 2x2's GJ? 
...I seemed to miss everyone's good solves?
...Rob knows this algorithm?
...Phillip says I'm a 5BLD fanboy for liking the Guhong 2?
...lolololol? 
...Ranzha likes chicken?
...A lot?
...he still does?
...you bet?
...Weston hasnt beaten WEB's 3x3 average?
...Professional Speedcubers dont always make finals?
...I can't think of anymore DYK's?


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 6, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> View attachment 4344



That is awesome!


----------



## ajayd (Aug 6, 2014)

Someone posted that on reddit, guys, let's get it to the front page!

http://www.reddit.com/r/funny/comments/2cpl8q/my_buddy_and_his_friends_are_rubiks_cube/


----------



## dbax0999 (Aug 6, 2014)

DYK part 2/??? : 

- Mitch's clock is godlike?
- Despite being in the last boarding group of Southwest's unassigned seating, I still snagged a window seat 2/4 flights? 
- Anthony thinks OH is more casual than 2H? 
- While waiting backstage for Good Day New York, someone told us that his uncle used to be able to solve a cube while he was sleeping? 
- I specialize in having a good time? 
- I +2ed twice in round 1 of 3x3?
- One of those +2s was a T-perm U2 that I totally deserved for tormenting Mats about his? 
- Fitting 9 people into a 4 man suite is very doable?
- Kevin bought 3 cases of Mountain Dew the first day because it was cheaper than 2 cases?


----------



## blade740 (Aug 6, 2014)

Kit Clement said:


> I imagine this discussion starts with those shouting "USA" immediately after Feliks' fifth solve. That was uncalled for.



I freely admit that I was a part of this. However, I think some people have gotten the wrong impression of it - nobody was trying to disrespect Feliks - we're all faz fanboys. But we had been keeping track of the times during the finals, and knew that he needed a sub8 on the last solve to beat Collin. The chanting was out of pride for Collin, and excitement that an American won US nationals for once. In hindsight it could seem a bit rude, but I assure you there were no negative intentions.


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 6, 2014)

blade740 said:


> I freely admit that I was a part of this. However, I think some people have gotten the wrong impression of it - nobody was trying to disrespect Feliks - we're all faz fanboys. But we had been keeping track of the times during the finals, and knew that he needed a sub8 on the last solve to beat Collin. The chanting was out of pride for Collin, and excitement that an American won US nationals for once. In hindsight it could seem a bit rude, but I assure you there were no negative intentions.



I agree with this, don't hate me


----------



## ToastyKen (Aug 6, 2014)

FYI that Last Supper photo was organized by Thompson Clarke. Here's his original post: http://instagram.com/p/rQQjmAIGYG/

Table cam footage of Collin Burns's finals solves (by Lucas Garron):

[video=youtube_share;Tmgm5j9dNfA]http://youtu.be/Tmgm5j9dNfA[/video]


----------



## Thompson (Aug 6, 2014)

I should have put a Thompson Clarke Photography watermark on that photo haha. It's all over the place now!


----------



## Akiro (Aug 6, 2014)

ToastyKen said:


> FYI that Last Supper photo was organized by Thompson Clarke. Here's his original post: http://instagram.com/p/rQQjmAIGYG/



DYK...
- Judas is now sponsored by Speedcubeshop ?


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Aug 6, 2014)

Okay....here goes nothin'.

DYK:
...I can't sleep before comps?
...especially when my parents are listening to 50 shades of Grey on tape?
...for the whole 9 hour drive?
...car pool with Lucas Etter!
...Lucas is the little brother I've always wanted?
...His Family is awesome too?
...Blake Thompson+Nathan Dwyer+'oops!' = Kevin Costello III?
...There are more Jewish Cubers than I originally thought?
...I'm obsessed with my religion?
...I take pride in that obsession? 
...Blake+Me>John+Chris?
...Keaton looks awesome with Ajay's hat?
...I'm apparently a lot less obnoxious than I was at Worlds 2013?
...Thank G-d for that?
...I didn't screw up at 3x3?
...surprise sub-50's on 4x4 are awesome when you average barely sub-1?
...Girls? :3
...Bobby D'angelo is actually a really nice guy?
...I want to give Justin Mallari a hug for missing 3x3 finals by one spot again?
...I totally called that Worlds 2015 was going to be in Brazil?
...John really doesn't like me?
...that really sucks for him?
...Rami...?
...Thompson should have started a conga line?
...Eric Limeback got a 5.72 3x3 Single?
...I'm really gullible?
...So is Pi?
...Anthony repped speedcubing like a champ?
...Nationals was wicked fun?

After this competition, I am more honored to call myself a speedcuber than ever before. Thanks to all who made this competition possible...it was incredible.


----------



## supercavitation (Aug 6, 2014)

IMSLOW1097 said:


> ...There are more Jewish Cubers than I originally thought?
> ...I'm obsessed with my religion?
> ...I take pride in that obsession?



There are a lot of us (some of whom can't go to comps on shabbat!  )!!


----------



## Weston (Aug 6, 2014)

Just to let everyone know, when my mom was exploring the venue, she noticed that it was extremely easy to take pictures of the scrambles with her camera from the second floor of the venue.
I just thought that I'd mention this so that hopefully the scrambles can be a little more secure in future venues.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 6, 2014)

dbax0999 said:


> - While waiting backstage for Good Day New York, someone told us that his uncle used to be able to solve a cube while he was sleeping?



Did he think that's impressive? Did he not realize that you're able to solve 1000 cubes while he is sleeping?


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 6, 2014)

Nathan Dwyer said:


> Canadians call napkins serviettes?



wut

I just do that when I forget the real English word.


----------



## thatboyahcubah (Aug 6, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> pay up



meaning being there


----------



## dbax0999 (Aug 6, 2014)

Weston said:


> Just to let everyone know, when my mom was exploring the venue, she noticed that it was extremely easy to take pictures of the scrambles with her camera from the second floor of the venue.
> I just thought that I'd mention this so that hopefully the scrambles can be a little more secure in future venues.



Related: Some of the FMC competitors were in the main room. This meant that someone could've seen the scramble and signaled a very short FMC-like solution they found with Cube Explorer by playing it out on the Groovik's cube. A little farfetched but still possible


----------



## Riley (Aug 7, 2014)

Some photos from LSC's facebook: https://www.facebook.com/LibertySci...37458123/10152379922733124/?type=3&permPage=1

(I linked to the best one)


----------



## Stefan (Aug 7, 2014)

Nats was pretty good for FMC means. Not only did Vincent tie #1, but 4 of the top 10 and 26 of the top 100 got their records there.



Nathan Dwyer said:


> DYK:
> Thompson was born in St. Lucia?



I knew where St. Lucia is, do I get a half point?


----------



## ToastyKen (Aug 13, 2014)

My photos from US Nationals 2014: 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/toasty/sets/72157646411462605


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Aug 13, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> wut
> 
> I just do that when I forget the real English word.



Doesn't it mean napkin or gianthankie? (The ones they give you at restaurants.


----------



## ToastyKen (Aug 13, 2014)

Aha! I figured out how to inline images.

Here's one of all the finalists (except Rowe):




(Full album link a couple of posts up)


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 14, 2014)

Team Canada!


----------



## ToastyKen (Aug 14, 2014)

Here's a rectangularized version of my 360° pano of Finals. (Click to get a draggable panorama; if on mobile, open link in G+ app to get drag controls.*)





* Seems in the G+ app on Android, at least, you can tape the compass icon to get accelerometer-based panning; it'll be like you're there!


----------



## ToastyKen (Aug 15, 2014)

Some photos by my friend who came to visit:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/rad_tv/sets/72157646425553026/


----------



## brandbest1 (Aug 17, 2014)

Do any of the organizers have the scrambles and could post them here? Thanks.


----------

